# Sfogo



## Non Registrato (21 Marzo 2012)

Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie


----------



## Eretteo (21 Marzo 2012)

Perche' non ti cerchi un bell'uomo,che ti faccia girare la testa sul serio,e a letto te lo spolpi come un totano?
Dopo che ti sei tolta tutti i massi dalle scarpe torni dal maritozzo e gli fai presente "Ora siamo 1-1,miserabile beccaccione!Che ti sia di monito!"


----------



## Diletta (21 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie



Ciao e benvenuta!
Sei all'inizio del percorso di ricostruzione: due mesi non sono niente purtroppo. Se hai letto qua e là sul forum ti sarai fatta un'idea di quello che comporta...una faticaccia e tanto dolore.
Poi, dipende da ciascuno di noi, ma generalmente è un cammino impervio e in salita per tutti.
Si può superare? 
Sì, ma dipende cosa intendi per superare...se intendi dimenticare ti dico subito di no, se intendi ricostruire un rapporto decente con lui: è possibile mettendo in conto che non sarete più la coppia di prima, sarete diversi. Questi eventi cambiano radicalmente la coppia e paradossalmente in alcuni frangenti non capitano per caso, ma perché c'è  bisogno di ricominciare su basi nuove.
Per ora non posso che augurarti in bocca al lupo!


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie


E' una devastazione, lo so, ci sto passando anche io.
A forza di leggere tutte queste storie sto entrando quasi nell'ordine di idee che è normale avere l'amante...vabbè, d'altronde questo è il forum "tradimento", se fosse stato il forum del "mulino bianco" avrei pensato che le tutte le famiglie sono perfette, tranne la mia.
Allora, un consiglio da donna matura: pensateci bene prima di adottare due bambini perchè i bambini non aiutano il rapporto di coppia, ma spesso finiscono per ammazzarlo definitivamente!! I bambini sono bellissimi, ma molto faticosi, specialmente se sono due e vengono da un altro paese.
Dovete sentirvela entrambi ed essere maturi e convinti di quello che fate.
Devi cercare di capire se tuo marito è davvero consapevole di questa adozione, se lo vuole veramente o  se lo fa per "fare un regalo a te".
Rifletti molto e parlatene molto insieme. 
Un tradimento che dura tre anni su cinque di matrimonio non è una sbandata superficiale, ma una vita parallela.
Tu puoi decidere - con calma e prendendoti tutto il tempo necessario - cosa fare della tua vita, se lasciarlo o rimanere con lui, ma i bambini che entreranno nella vostra famiglia hanno il diritto di *sicurezza e di stabilità*.
*Non dovranno assistere a scenate di gelosia, a litigate, a separazioni, non sarebbe giusto.
*Ripeto: non pensare che adottando due bambini tuo marito si incollerà a te, semmai - purtroppo - potrebbe cercarsi ancora un'altra storia perchè...perchè...perchè...perchè molti sono fatti così! Non c'è un perchè


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. *Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? S*cusate lo sfogo e grazie


In questa fase il parlarsi è basilare.
Poi comunque mi sembra di vere capito che quando lo hai beccato lui aveva già lasciato l'altra, quindi questa è una cosa importante. Anzi. Basilare.
Basilare perchè non ha chiuso perchè beccato.
ha chiuso perchè ha scoperto che amava te.
Cerca di tenere presente questo, perchè in una storia di tradimento lo trovo davvero importante.

Poi...due mesi...
Non c'è una regola per tutti.
Io ho cominciato a stare meglio dopo circa tre e credo vada a carattere.

personalmente credo che se ami davvero qualcuno, riesci a superare un tradimento. Perchè l'uomo che hai sposato non è solo quell'azione.
E lui si mostra pentito. Si mostra sofferente.

Non è facile. Non è davvero facile ma non è una malattia mortale e può essere un occasione di crescita.
Per la mia coppia, il tradimento, è stato una tappa importante di crescita.

Ripeto.
Parlate. Parlate. Parlate.
Tu lo ami. Lui ti ama.
E' stato uno scivolone.
Grave finchè vuoi. ma sbagliare è umano.

benevenuta


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' non ti cerchi un bell'uomo,che ti faccia girare la testa sul serio,e a letto te lo spolpi come un totano?
> Dopo che ti sei tolta tutti i massi dalle scarpe torni dal maritozzo e gli fai presente "Ora siamo 1-1,miserabile beccaccione!Che ti sia di monito!"


Per come la vedo io è il peggior consiglio possibile. Tradire significa anche andare incontro a possibili sensi di colpa, perchè dopo tutto il dolore che ha provato lei dovrebbe anche rischiare di sobbarcarsi questo?


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In questa fase il parlarsi è basilare.
> *Poi comunque mi sembra di vere capito che quando lo hai beccato lui aveva già lasciato l'altra, quindi questa è una cosa importante. Anzi. Basilare.
> Basilare perchè non ha chiuso perchè beccato.
> ha chiuso perchè ha scoperto che amava te.
> ...


Ecco perchè non mi riprendo più: perchè li ho beccati io!!


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non mi riprendo più: perchè li ho beccati io!!


Buongiorno Ferita...posso chiedere come e'successo?


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Ferita...posso chiedere come e'successo?


Penso che qui lo sanno tutti: ho trovato uno scontrino in macchina...e da lì ho letto mail e messaggi...una devastazione totale


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie


Due mesi, come già ti hanno scritto, sono pochi. E' normale chiedersi quando tutto questo finirà e se andrà bene... ma la verità è che serviranno tanto tempo e tanta fatica. Superare la ferita varia molto da persona a persona, il desiderio di controllo invece andrà attenuandosi (ma con il rischio di ricadute nel caso di comportamenti sospetti).
Non ti concentrare eccessivamente sui motivi che hanno causato il tradimento, è umano cercarne ma a volte, nel caso degli uomini, non esiste una risposta. Come disse Robin Williams "Dio ci ha dato un cervello ed un pene ed abbastanza sangue da farne funzionare uno alla volta"... è solo dopo uno sbaglio che alcuni sviluppano un bel bypass che dà la precedenza al cervello.
Se credi che il dolore che vedi in lui è sincero, se vedi che si sforza non solo di comunicare ma anche di farti sentire amata allora la strada non sarà meno faticosa ma una meta lontana c'è.


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non mi riprendo più: perchè li ho beccati io!!


Ferita smettila immediatamente!!!!
Abnche io ho beccato mattia!!! E mi sono ripresa!

Non provarci nemmeno!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ferita smettila immediatamente!!!!
> Abnche io ho beccato mattia!!! E mi sono ripresa!
> Non provarci nemmeno!!!!:mrgreen:


Concordo con Tebe, Ferita. Se il traditore si ferma di sua sponte, prima di venire sgamato è sicuramente un fattore che aiuta moltissimo, se non altro dimostra che ha capito da solo il proprio errore. Se smette una volta sgamato non significa però non lo abbia capito (la prova non abbia capito è solo un secondo tradimento).


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ferita smettila immediatamente!!!!
> Abnche io ho beccato mattia!!! E mi sono ripresa!
> 
> Non provarci nemmeno!!!!:mrgreen:


Però hai recuperato...è quello che voglio fare anch'io :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Però hai recuperato...è quello che voglio fare anch'io :mrgreen:


....non mi blandisci....ti tengo d'occhio...
Quando smetterai di fare i controlli comincerò a crederti.
Per ora non ci stai provando seriamente a cambiare i tuoi percorsi mentali quindi...
Nessuna pietà!!!

Io ho sempre la mia teoria con te.
Devi giocattolare con tuo marito.
Devi entrare in modalità traditrice e sedurlo.
Visto che ti senti inferiore all Abelarda...
Renditi superiore e riprenditelo.
Non come "moglie"
Come amante.
la differenza è sostanziale.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Però hai recuperato...è quello che voglio fare anch'io :mrgreen:



però c'è una diversità sostanziale: lei ha recuperato perché possiede la forma mentale della traditrice e questo l'ha aiutata tanto.
Noi non abbiamo tutta questa opportunità, non lo siamo di natura e non credo che si possa stravolgere ciò che siamo.
Tu che dici?


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non mi blandisci....ti tengo d'occhio...
> Quando smetterai di fare i controlli comincerò a crederti.
> Per ora non ci stai provando seriamente a cambiare i tuoi percorsi mentali quindi...
> Nessuna pietà!!!
> ...


Lo farò...ma è uno sforzo immane perchè non è nella mia indole, io sono una moglie, lavoratrice, casalinga, mamma perfetta, tutto il resto devo davvero violentarmi per poterlo mettere in pratica


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> però c'è una diversità sostanziale: lei ha recuperato perché possiede la forma mentale della traditrice e questo l'ha aiutata tanto.
> Noi non abbiamo tutta questa opportunità, non lo siamo di natura e non credo che si possa stravolgere ciò che siamo.
> Tu che dici?


Violenterò la mia natura...magari mi piace, che ne so...


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non mi blandisci....ti tengo d'occhio...
> Quando smetterai di fare i controlli comincerò a crederti.
> Per ora non ci stai provando seriamente a cambiare i tuoi percorsi mentali quindi...
> Nessuna pietà!!!
> ...



Questa è verità!
E aggiungerei: mettergli un po' di pepe sulla coda, instillargli dei sospetti, dei dubbi...
Io l'ho fatto e lo sto facendo, lui è arrivato a controllarmi il telefonino  più di una volta (e l'ho beccato!).
Bene: questo è positivo, non mi dovrà mai più considerare scontata e acquisita.


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Penso che qui lo sanno tutti: ho trovato uno scontrino in macchina...e da lì ho letto mail e messaggi...una devastazione totale



ha contravvenuto alla regola numero 1..scontrini si gettano sempre o si lasciano sul banco..


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> però c'è una diversità sostanziale: lei ha recuperato *perché possiede la forma mentale della traditrice e questo l'ha aiutata tanto.*
> Noi non abbiamo tutta questa opportunità, non lo siamo di natura e non credo che si possa stravolgere ciò che siamo.
> Tu che dici?


E' vero. Ma dovrebbe essere uno sprono anche per voi fedeli.
Mettetela così.
Avete l'opportunità di studiare in diretta e dal vero un amante.
Quella che vi "fotte" i mariti.
Mi leggete. sapete come ragiono.
Ragione come una che tradisce.

Ci vedete tutta sta magia?
Tutto sto coinvolgimento sentimentale?
No.
Un sacco di cose che voi pensate dei traditori sono solo leggende metropolitane.
Vostre paranoie. Capibilissime.
ma non veritiere.
da quello che scrive Ferita per esempio, io sento che suo marito ha capito.
E che sta davvero facendo di tutto per renderla felice.
Eppure lei non ci crede.
Ma io che sono una traditrice invece gli credo.
E scusate...me ne intendo più io di voi di corna.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Violenterò la mia natura...magari mi piace, che ne so...



...in effetti, io l'ho già fatto, anche se non mi sono spinta oltre.
E mi ha anche un po' intrigato!


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lo farò...ma è uno sforzo immane perchè non è nella mia indole, io sono una moglie, lavoratrice, casalinga, mamma perfetta, tutto il resto devo davvero violentarmi per poterlo mettere in pratica


ora devo scappare ma dopo torno.
Non devi stravolgere la tua natura.
Madonna ma ti mancano proprio i fondamentali!!!
basta poco ferita.
Mica devi diventare come Cicciolina dai...

Poi ti spiego


----------



## Tebe (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in effetti, io l'ho già fatto, anche se non mi sono spinta oltre.
> E mi ha anche un po' intrigato!


cattivella....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In questa fase il parlarsi è basilare.
> Poi comunque mi sembra di vere capito che quando lo hai beccato lui aveva già lasciato l'altra, quindi questa è una cosa importante. Anzi. Basilare.
> Basilare perchè non ha chiuso perchè beccato.
> ha chiuso perchè ha scoperto che amava te.
> ...


Tu hai un cuore fantastico...estremamente...:up::up::up:


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ora devo scappare ma dopo torno.
> Non devi stravolgere la tua natura.
> Madonna ma ti mancano proprio i fondamentali!!!
> basta poco ferita.
> ...


Ok, ti aspetto qui per le delucidazioni :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Lo farò...ma è uno sforzo immane perchè non è nella mia indole, io sono una moglie, lavoratrice, casalinga, mamma perfetta, tutto il resto devo davvero violentarmi per poterlo mettere in pratica


Ma no...ti insegnamo tutto io e Lothar no?


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ok, ti aspetto qui per le delucidazioni :mrgreen:



Ma tuo marito è geloso di te?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...in effetti, io l'ho già fatto, anche se non mi sono spinta oltre.
> E mi ha anche un po' intrigato!


Ricordati della Ius primae Contis...ci sono donne che...


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito è geloso di te?



Se gli dessi motivo forse sì...ma è uno di quelli che preferisce non sapere, mai e poi mai andrebbe a leggere le mie mail o a controllare il mio cellulare...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...ti insegnamo tutto io e Lothar no?


yes


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ricordati della Ius primae Contis...ci sono donne che...




vediamo se ho capito...ci sono donne che fanno a botte per concedersi a te, dimmi la verità!
...mi fai venire qualche pensiero, allora...!:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> vediamo se ho capito...ci sono donne che fanno a botte per concedersi a te, dimmi la verità!
> ...mi fai venire qualche pensiero, allora...!:mexican:


Fanno a botte?
Ah ecco perchè a letto sono sempre piene di lividi...ah ecco...
Che ne sapevo io?

Ma dei...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fanno a botte?
> Ah ecco perchè a letto sono sempre piene di lividi...ah ecco...
> Che ne sapevo io?
> 
> Ma dei...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Sei troppo buffo!
Beata colei al tuo cospetto: di sicuro non si annoierà!
:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (22 Marzo 2012)

*grazie*

innanzitutto grazie per le vostre risposte.
Sento di aggiungere, soprattutto per quanto scritto da ferita, che la scelta di adottare due bambini non è nata da un accontentarmi o un mio desiderio di tenerlo stretto a me. Abbiamo sempre avuto entrambi il desiderio di diventare genitori e quando abbiamo saputo che sono io la persona sterile lui mi ha detto chiaramente che non voleva un figlio in generale ma dei figli con me (a prescindere che fossero naturali o adottati). Il percorso è davvero lungo e faticoso, fatto di incontri con assistenti sociali, giudici, psicologi ecc. e mettono fortemente in discussione la coppia e anche il singolo. Ecco perchè nonostante alcuni sospetti non ho guardato le cose con la dovuta attenzione. Scoprire di essere una coppia sterile non è una cosa facile, entrambi abbiamo cercato di non ferire l'altro parlando dei nostri veri stati d'animo e questo credo che ci abbia allontanati. Io probabilmente sono più forte e lui invece ha cercato altrove un'isola felice dove non aveva problemi e dove poteva vivere in maniera spensierata una storia sentimentale. avete idea cosa voglia dire cercare di avere figli con rapporti mirati in cui ti dicono giorno ed ora in cui devi farli? diventa un lavoro e si perde tutta la magia...la coppia non esiste più! ecco cosa è accaduto ed anche io ho le mie colpe. Con ciò non giustifico il suo avermi ingannato così a lungo e alla fine credo che proprio tutto il percorso che abbiamo fatto lo abbia portato a riflettere realmente e a fare una scelta consapevole scegliendo di continuare la sua vita con me. Non abbiamo figli perciò penso che se non mi amasse non sarebbe rimasto a "subire" i miei stati d'animo o cercare in tutti i modi di rimediare alla cosa. Posso anche dire che se non ci fosse questa scoperta di mezzo questo è forse il periodo più bello del nostro matrimonio, perchè parliamo di noi, perchè mi fa sentire desiderata e mi riempie di attenzioni, cose che anche io faccio. Noi siamo 16 anni insieme e non posso gettare tutto all'aria per questo...ho sempre pensato che se c'è l'amore tra due persone si può risolvere qualsiasi problema, ovviamente con serietà ed impegno da parte di entrambi.
Io spero di riuscire a guardare avanti


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> innanzitutto grazie per le vostre risposte.
> Sento di aggiungere, soprattutto per quanto scritto da ferita, che la scelta di adottare due bambini non è nata da un accontentarmi o un mio desiderio di tenerlo stretto a me. Abbiamo sempre avuto entrambi il desiderio di diventare genitori e quando abbiamo saputo che sono io la persona sterile lui mi ha detto chiaramente che non voleva un figlio in generale ma dei figli con me (a prescindere che fossero naturali o adottati). Il percorso è davvero lungo e faticoso, fatto di incontri con assistenti sociali, giudici, psicologi ecc. e mettono fortemente in discussione la coppia e anche il singolo. Ecco perchè nonostante alcuni sospetti non ho guardato le cose con la dovuta attenzione. Scoprire di essere una coppia sterile non è una cosa facile, entrambi abbiamo cercato di non ferire l'altro parlando dei nostri veri stati d'animo e questo credo che ci abbia allontanati. Io probabilmente sono più forte e lui invece ha cercato altrove un'isola felice dove non aveva problemi e dove poteva vivere in maniera spensierata una storia sentimentale. avete idea cosa voglia dire cercare di avere figli con rapporti mirati in cui ti dicono giorno ed ora in cui devi farli? diventa un lavoro e si perde tutta la magia...la coppia non esiste più! ecco cosa è accaduto ed anche io ho le mie colpe. Con ciò non giustifico il suo avermi ingannato così a lungo e alla fine credo che proprio tutto il percorso che abbiamo fatto lo abbia portato a riflettere realmente e a fare una scelta consapevole scegliendo di continuare la sua vita con me. *Non abbiamo figli perciò penso che se non mi amasse non sarebbe rimasto a "subire" i miei stati d'animo o cercare in tutti i modi di rimediare alla cosa. Posso anche dire che se non ci fosse questa scoperta di mezzo questo è forse il periodo più bello del nostro matrimonio, perchè parliamo di noi, perchè mi fa sentire desiderata e mi riempie di attenzioni, cose che anche io faccio. Noi siamo 16 anni insieme e non posso gettare tutto all'aria per questo...ho sempre pensato che se c'è l'amore tra due persone si può risolvere qualsiasi problema, ovviamente con serietà ed impegno da parte di entrambi.
> Io spero di riuscire a guardare avanti[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ferita (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> innanzitutto grazie per le vostre risposte.
> Sento di aggiungere, soprattutto per quanto scritto da ferita, che la scelta di adottare due bambini non è nata da un accontentarmi o un mio desiderio di tenerlo stretto a me. Abbiamo sempre avuto entrambi il desiderio di diventare genitori e quando abbiamo saputo che sono io la persona sterile lui mi ha detto chiaramente che non voleva un figlio in generale ma dei figli con me (a prescindere che fossero naturali o adottati). Il percorso è davvero lungo e faticoso, fatto di incontri con assistenti sociali, giudici, psicologi ecc. e mettono fortemente in discussione la coppia e anche il singolo. Ecco perchè nonostante alcuni sospetti non ho guardato le cose con la dovuta attenzione. Scoprire di essere una coppia sterile non è una cosa facile, entrambi abbiamo cercato di non ferire l'altro parlando dei nostri veri stati d'animo e questo credo che ci abbia allontanati. Io probabilmente sono più forte e lui invece ha cercato altrove un'isola felice dove non aveva problemi e dove poteva vivere in maniera spensierata una storia sentimentale. avete idea cosa voglia dire cercare di avere figli con rapporti mirati in cui ti dicono giorno ed ora in cui devi farli? diventa un lavoro e si perde tutta la magia...la coppia non esiste più! ecco cosa è accaduto ed anche io ho le mie colpe. Con ciò non giustifico il suo avermi ingannato così a lungo e alla fine credo che proprio tutto il percorso che abbiamo fatto lo abbia portato a riflettere realmente e a fare una scelta consapevole scegliendo di continuare la sua vita con me. Non abbiamo figli perciò penso che se non mi amasse non sarebbe rimasto a "subire" i miei stati d'animo o cercare in tutti i modi di rimediare alla cosa. Posso anche dire che se non ci fosse questa scoperta di mezzo questo è forse il periodo più bello del nostro matrimonio, perchè parliamo di noi, perchè mi fa sentire desiderata e mi riempie di attenzioni, cose che anche io faccio. Noi siamo 16 anni insieme e non posso gettare tutto all'aria per questo...ho sempre pensato che se c'è l'amore tra due persone si può risolvere qualsiasi problema, ovviamente con serietà ed impegno da parte di entrambi.
> Io spero di riuscire a guardare avanti



Non volevo farti male, credimi.
Capisco quanto siano importanti i figli, lo so molto bene! (propri o adottati non fa differenza, forse la differenza nel vostro caso la fa il numero: due bambini insieme ed anche il fatto che hanno comunque vissuto per qualche anno in un altro contesto), però sono davvero molto, ma molto impegnativi! Vedi? Si comincia già prima che nascano ad avere rapporti sessuali "forzati" in giorni prestabiliti. Ti assicuro che qui il "maschio" si stressa molto. Tu non sei più l'oggetto dei suoi desideri ma una macchina nella quale spargere il suo seme, e - come hai scritto anche tu - si perde davvero tutta la magia!
Quello che volevo consigliarti è solo di consolidare bene il vostro rapporto prima di pensare ad allargare la famiglia, ma sono sicura che ci riuscirete! :smile:


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non volevo farti male, credimi.
> Capisco quanto siano importanti i figli, lo so molto bene! (propri o adottati non fa differenza, forse la differenza nel vostro caso la fa il numero: due bambini insieme ed anche il fatto che hanno comunque vissuto per qualche anno in un altro contesto), però sono davvero molto, ma molto impegnativi! Vedi? Si comincia già prima che nascano ad avere rapporti sessuali "forzati" in giorni prestabiliti. Ti assicuro che qui il "maschio" si stressa molto. Tu non sei più l'oggetto dei suoi desideri ma una macchina nella quale spargere il suo seme, e - come hai scritto anche tu - si perde davvero tutta la magia!
> Quello che volevo consigliarti è solo di consolidare bene il vostro rapporto prima di pensare ad allargare la famiglia, ma sono sicura che ci riuscirete! :smile:


cara figurati certo che so che non volevi farmi male, ci mancherebbe.
è che noi esseri umani dovremmo sempre ricordarci che i sentimenti vanno coltivati come delle piante e non dare mai nulla per scontato...alle volte occorre anche sforzarci per fare qualche cosa che sappiamo che all'altro fa piacere.
Il sesso è anche una cosa mentale e non solo meccanica...alle volte basta anche uno sguardo a cena per accendere quel non so chè...che poi si traduce in un atto d'amore...ma la coppia è tutto e di più...è amarsi, condividere gioie e dolori, è capirsi e soprattutto ammettere che non siamo perfetti e che si può sbagliare...e che se ci si mette in discussione entrambi si può essere una coppia migliore.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> cara figurati certo che so che non volevi farmi male, ci mancherebbe.
> è che noi esseri umani dovremmo sempre ricordarci che i sentimenti vanno coltivati come delle piante e non dare mai nulla per scontato...alle volte occorre anche sforzarci per fare qualche cosa che sappiamo che all'altro fa piacere.
> Il sesso è anche una cosa mentale e non solo meccanica...alle volte basta anche uno sguardo a cena per accendere quel non so chè...che poi si traduce in un atto d'amore...ma la coppia è tutto e di più...è amarsi, condividere gioie e dolori, è capirsi e soprattutto ammettere che non siamo perfetti e che si può sbagliare...e che se ci si mette in discussione entrambi si può essere una coppia migliore.


Ciao Bubu...ben arrivata!
Sai che a quindici anni avevo in classe una che chiamavo orsetto bubu!
Me l'hai fatta ricordare...

Mi pare una cosa dato che siete sulla via dell'adozione...
Mi pare ( ma posso sbagliarmi) che siano molto rigidi nell'appurare una certa serenità di coppia prima di acconsentire...circa l'adozione di bambini...

Per il resto hai scritto un bellissimo post! Estremamente...

Forza orsetto Bubu!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sei troppo buffo!
> Beata colei al tuo cospetto: di sicuro non si annoierà!
> :carneval::carneval:


Lei?
Mah sai è sempre in giro a spezzare le gambe delle altre...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei?
> Mah sai è sempre in giro a spezzare le gambe delle altre...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Pensavo che passasse il tempo a renderti burp burp 

Cip!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Pensavo che passasse il tempo a renderti burp burp
> 
> Cip!


Ehm...ciao....cosa fai qui...? 
Ehm...volevo ehm...convincere Diletta a portarmi Ferita...così ehm...la curo...intanto ehm...poi ehm...
Andavamo ad un innocentissima e formalissima cena...con Lothar...ehm... ehm...facevamo i bravi...ehm...i bravi di manzoniana memoria...e dicevamo a loro...Queste corna devono passare....ehm...qua un frizzantino...per iniziare....

DOnna...
Ridammi il mio uccello...
Dove lo hai nascostoooooooooooooooooooo...:mexican:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...ciao....cosa fai qui...?
> Ehm...volevo ehm...convincere Diletta a portarmi Ferita...così ehm...la curo...intanto ehm...poi ehm...
> Andavamo ad un innocentissima e formalissima cena...con Lothar...ehm... ehm...facevamo i bravi...ehm...i bravi di manzoniana memoria...e dicevamo a loro...Queste corna devono passare....ehm...qua un frizzantino...per iniziare....
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!!

Ti adoro


----------



## Sabina (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie


Credo che per un uomo scoprire di essere sterile sia devastante.
Non vuole essere una giustificazione rispetto a quello che ha fatto, ma condannare non permette di capire.
Credo che dobbiate fare un bel percorso assieme, magari con un aiuto esterno, visto il prossimo ingresso in famiglia di due bambini (se non sono già arrivati) che metterà a dura prova la coppia.


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

Sabina ha detto:


> Credo che per un uomo scoprire di essere sterile sia devastante.
> Non vuole essere una giustificazione rispetto a quello che ha fatto, ma condannare non permette di capire.
> Credo che dobbiate fare un bel percorso assieme, magari con un aiuto esterno, visto il prossimo ingresso in famiglia di due bambini (se non sono già arrivati) che metterà a dura prova la coppia.


si, scoprire di non potere avere figli è una cosa molto brutta (anche se nel caso specifico lui può mentre io no).
La sterilità ti mette in discussione e prima dell'accetazione ti senti come una donna a metà. Chi non ci passa non riesce a capire fino in fondo. 
i bimbi non sono arrivati e il loro arrivo non è imminente e spero che da quì a tre anni (il tempo di attesa che si attende in media) questo sia un ricordo digerito e che magari, parlandone, ci farà anche sorridere (mmm magari così è troppo  )


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Tradire significa anche andare incontro a possibili sensi di colpa, perchè dopo tutto il dolore che ha provato lei dovrebbe anche rischiare di sobbarcarsi questo?


Cioe' dovrebbe risparmiare lei un dolore al pitecantropo sgrullone?
Io consiglierei a lei di risparmiare altro dolore a se stessa e mollargli una pedata nel retro,meglio perderlo che trovarlo un elemento simile.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> innanzitutto grazie per le vostre risposte.
> Sento di aggiungere, soprattutto per quanto scritto da ferita, che la scelta di adottare due bambini non è nata da un accontentarmi o un mio desiderio di tenerlo stretto a me. Abbiamo sempre avuto entrambi il desiderio di diventare genitori e quando abbiamo saputo che sono io la persona sterile lui mi ha detto chiaramente che non voleva un figlio in generale ma dei figli con me (a prescindere che fossero naturali o adottati). Il percorso è davvero lungo e faticoso, fatto di incontri con assistenti sociali, giudici, psicologi ecc. e mettono fortemente in discussione la coppia e anche il singolo. Ecco perchè nonostante alcuni sospetti non ho guardato le cose con la dovuta attenzione. Scoprire di essere una coppia sterile non è una cosa facile, entrambi abbiamo cercato di non ferire l'altro parlando dei nostri veri stati d'animo e questo credo che ci abbia allontanati. Io probabilmente sono più forte e lui invece ha cercato altrove un'isola felice dove non aveva problemi e dove poteva vivere in maniera spensierata una storia sentimentale. avete idea cosa voglia dire cercare di avere figli con rapporti mirati in cui ti dicono giorno ed ora in cui devi farli? diventa un lavoro e si perde tutta la magia...la coppia non esiste più! ecco cosa è accaduto ed anche io ho le mie colpe. Con ciò non giustifico il suo avermi ingannato così a lungo e alla fine credo che proprio tutto il percorso che abbiamo fatto lo abbia portato a riflettere realmente e a fare una scelta consapevole scegliendo di continuare la sua vita con me. Non abbiamo figli perciò penso che se non mi amasse non sarebbe rimasto a "subire" i miei stati d'animo o cercare in tutti i modi di rimediare alla cosa. Posso anche dire che se non ci fosse questa scoperta di mezzo questo è forse il periodo più bello del nostro matrimonio, perchè parliamo di noi, perchè mi fa sentire desiderata e mi riempie di attenzioni, cose che anche io faccio. Noi siamo 16 anni insieme e non posso gettare tutto all'aria per questo...*ho sempre pensato che se c'è l'amore tra due persone si può risolvere qualsiasi problema*, ovviamente con serietà ed impegno da parte di entrambi.
> Io spero di riuscire a guardare avanti


Questa è la cosa che penso anche io ....
Stà solo nel valutare cosa tiene unite due persone....
Dopo aver valutato l'avventura di mio marito ho cercato di analizzare tutto quello che ci tiene uniti...

E non ho trovato niente di più che un forte sentimento che bhò ....definiscilo amore ....
E vedi di guardare avanti...:up:


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Cioe' dovrebbe risparmiare lei un dolore al pitecantropo sgrullone?
> Io consiglierei a lei di risparmiare altro dolore a se stessa e mollargli una pedata nel retro,meglio perderlo che trovarlo un elemento simile.


No, non mi sono spiegato bene... ho detto che è LEI che ha sofferto per un tradimento ma che, tradendo a sua volta per ripicca, come da te suggerito, rischierebbe sempre LEI di stare male, sentendosi in colpa per aver tradito a sua volta.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> No, non mi sono spiegato bene... ho detto che è LEI che ha sofferto per un tradimento ma che, tradendo a sua volta per ripicca, come da te suggerito, rischierebbe sempre LEI di stare male, sentendosi in colpa per aver tradito a sua volta.


Meglio salvare dunque anche il lato formale della faccenda invertendo l'ordine dei fattori,prima la pedata al pitecantropo,e poi divertirsi con chi le piace.


----------



## Konrad (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Meglio salvare dunque anche il lato formale della faccenda invertendo l'ordine dei fattori,prima la pedata al pitecantropo,e poi divertirsi con chi le piace.


Se decidi che il tradimento dell'altra persona non è un errore isolato oppure se decidi che non riesci a superare la cosa... sì. E non si tratta di salvare il "lato formale", si tratta semplicemente di non rispondere ad un errore con un altro errore. Troppo facile dire "Se ti tradisce tu tradisci a tua volta" perchè non sai chi è la persona tradita né come reagirebbe dentro di se al fare una scelta del genere.
Comunque è una discorso OT ormai, la sua scelta è quella di provare a salvare il loro rapporto e spero vivamente ci riescano.


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Se decidi che il tradimento dell'altra persona non è un errore isolato oppure se decidi che non riesci a superare la cosa... sì. E non si tratta di salvare il "lato formale", si tratta semplicemente di non rispondere ad un errore con un altro errore. *Troppo facile dire "Se ti tradisce tu tradisci a tua volta" perchè non sai chi è la persona tradita né come reagirebbe dentro di se al fare una scelta del genere.*
> Comunque è una discorso OT ormai, la sua scelta è quella di provare a salvare il loro rapporto e spero vivamente ci riescano.



Ma è un discorso che si può anche fare a livello generale...
Poi, è ovvio che è il tradito che sceglie cosa fare della sua vita, a seconda di quello che è e in base alla sua mentalità.
Una cosa è certa: quando l'esclusività di coppia è ormai andata, il tradito è comunque legittimato a comportarsi, se vuole, allo stesso modo del fedifrago.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Konrad ha detto:


> Se decidi che il tradimento dell'altra persona non è un errore isolato oppure se decidi che non riesci a superare la cosa...


Sta a lei decidere se "salvare la famiglia" (tradotto;"mandare giu' palate di sterco soffrendo le pene dell'inferno,per star vicina ad uno del quale non potra' piu' avere fiducia") oppure mandarlo a quel paese (perche' gira e rigira la questione e' una sola;se uno si sposa e' perche' vuol stare con quella persona,non anche con quella.
Ed il giuramento che uno pronuncia & firma davanti al pubblico ufficiale e/o al ministro di Santa Romana Chiesa,non e' una barzelletta da calciatore analfabeta,ma un impegno vincolante che se non rispettato autorizza l'altro coniuge a chiamare l'avvocato Brenno,e ad insegnare a vita alla/al fedifraga/o che cosa intentendevano i Galli Senoni per "Forche Caudine",che non e' affatto la passeggiata in mutande piegando la schiena sotto due lance incrociate,come tutti i libri di storia vorrebbero far credere ai pargoletti...


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma è un discorso che si può anche fare a livello generale...
> Poi, è ovvio che è il tradito che sceglie cosa fare della sua vita, a seconda di quello che è e in base alla sua mentalità.
> *Una cosa è certa: quando l'esclusività di coppia è ormai andata, il tradito è comunque legittimato a comportarsi, se vuole, allo stesso modo del fedifrago*.


io non sono d'accordo...se l'esclusività della coppia è andata decido se restare in quella coppia oppure no! ma ripagare con la stessa moneta non mi pare la soluzione ideale...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' non ti cerchi un bell'uomo,che ti faccia girare la testa sul serio,e a letto te lo spolpi come un totano?
> Dopo che ti sei tolta tutti i massi dalle scarpe torni dal maritozzo e gli fai presente "Ora siamo 1-1,miserabile beccaccione!Che ti sia di monito!"


Bellissima, questa è una vera nave da guerra a tre ponti.

Mi dispiace non poterti dare una bordata di reputazione positiva...

me la tengo in serbo per la prossima volta


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono d'accordo...se l'esclusività della coppia è andata decido se restare in quella coppia oppure no! ma ripagare con la stessa moneta non mi pare la soluzione ideale...



C'è una sottigliezza a cui credo e che è difficile per me da spiegare.
Ripagare con la stessa moneta non va vista come la soluzione, infatti non salva proprio nulla.

Io parlo di sentirsi svincolati dal patto di fedeltà: un patto viene fatto in due e se una delle due parti lo vìola allora quel patto perde di validità anche per la controparte.
Di conseguenza: ci si sente legittimati, anche dal punto di vista formale.


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è una sottigliezza a cui credo e che è difficile per me da spiegare.
> Ripagare con la stessa moneta non va vista come la soluzione, infatti non salva proprio nulla.
> 
> Io parlo di sentirsi svincolati dal patto di fedeltà: un patto viene fatto in due e se una delle due parti lo vìola allora quel patto perde di validità anche per la controparte.
> Di conseguenza: ci si sente legittimati, anche dal punto di vista formale.


in parte si.....è giusto il tuo ragionamento...io per esempio non ce l'ho fatta a farlo....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è una sottigliezza a cui credo e che è difficile per me da spiegare.
> Ripagare con la stessa moneta non va vista come la soluzione, infatti non salva proprio nulla.
> 
> Io parlo di sentirsi svincolati dal patto di fedeltà: un patto viene fatto in due e se una delle due parti lo vìola allora quel patto perde di validità anche per la controparte.
> Di conseguenza: ci si sente legittimati, anche dal punto di vista formale.


Ma non capisci una cosa fondamentale...
Fidati...
Se una moglie tradita invece di mettersi lì a discutere...dice...
Ok...
Punto uno...adesso mi faccio il tizio a cui sono dieci anni che gli dico di no...
E bene o male ogni donna ha il famoso tizio a cui dice di no...sai quei tipi che ti dicono..ehi pupa chiamami eh se divorzi.

Dopo...appunto caro maritino, carino, parliamone finchè vuoi!

Intanto se il marito è tipo da io posso e tu no...riceve in questo modo un salutarissimo calcio nei coglioni che lo rende subito molto attento ai tuoi argomenti eh?

Poi che c'entra la vendetta?
C'entra porco can, spetta mi, adesso anch'io voglio provare a fare quello che ha fatto lui...così poi anch'io so dirgli come si sta dall'altra parte della barricata...

Non è ripagare con la stessa moneta...

Ma porsi in un piano paritario...no?

E squalificare quel sistema in cui uno dice..ma si dei...è tanto buona...dopo mi perdona!


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non capisci una cosa fondamentale...
> Fidati...
> Se una moglie tradita invece di mettersi lì a discutere...dice...
> Ok...
> ...



Infatti quel sistema è stato squalificato completamente.
Non ho bisogno di fidarmi...so benissimo che è così, appurato sulla mia situazione.
Ora lui sa che anch'io posso, se voglio...e sta in campana.
Stupendo!!:up:


----------



## Diletta (22 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in parte si.....è giusto il tuo ragionamento...*io per esempio non ce l'ho fatta a farlo....*



...ma neanch'io Simy a seguirlo (finora), ma l'importante è che lui non si senta più tanto al sicuro...
E' un ottimo deterrente!


----------



## Simy (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma neanch'io Simy a seguirlo (finora), ma l'importante è che lui non si senta più tanto al sicuro...
> E' un ottimo deterrente!


io però me ne sono andata per la mia strada...


----------



## Eliade (22 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> C'è una sottigliezza a cui credo e che è difficile per me da spiegare.
> Ripagare con la stessa moneta non va vista come la soluzione, infatti non salva proprio nulla.
> 
> Io parlo di sentirsi svincolati dal patto di fedeltà: un patto viene fatto in due e se una delle due parti lo vìola allora quel patto perde di validità anche per la controparte.
> Di conseguenza: ci si sente legittimati, anche dal punto di vista formale.


Io non sono d'accordo però. La fedeltà è un qualcosa che sento io, indipendentemente dal comportamento dell'altro: se arrivano ripicche e/o il sentirsi legittimati a svincolarsi dalla fedeltà significa che la mia coppia è finita...quindi tanto vale lasciarlo.


----------



## Eretteo (22 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Bellissima, questa è una vera nave da guerra a tre ponti.
> 
> Mi dispiace non poterti dare una bordata di reputazione positiva...
> 
> me la tengo in serbo per la prossima volta


Grazie,troppo buona


----------



## bubu (22 Marzo 2012)

boh non lo so, i rapporti tra persone sono talmente strani e diversi da persona a persona che è molto difficile capire o fare la cosa giusta. Ho avuto ed ho la possibilità di tradire, sono una donna attraente ed anche simpatica (a quanto mi si dice) ma non ne ho sentito semplicemente l'esigenza...e non intendo tradire per ripicca perchè conoscendomi sicuramente non risolverei il problema.
poi chissà la vita è lunga. Non ricordo chi l'ha detto: le corna sono come le scarpe, ognuno ne porta un paio...


----------



## Attila (22 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo però. La fedeltà è un qualcosa che sento io, indipendentemente dal comportamento dell'altro: se arrivano ripicche e/o il sentirsi legittimati a svincolarsi dalla fedeltà significa che la mia coppia è finita...quindi tanto vale lasciarlo.


Ecco, appunto.  Se qualcosa è importante dovrebbe esserlo a prescindere, e non in funzione del comportamento dell'altro.  E se qualcosa si rompe nell'equilibrio di una coppia, difficilmente la soluzione puo' venire da un'ulteriore incrinatura degli equilibri. 

Poi non so, magari adotto inconsapevolmente un punto di vista "maschile".  Anzi, neanche tanto inconsapevolmente a pensarci bene 

In ogni caso non credo nei comportamenti vendicativi, in nessuna sfera della vita...


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io non sono d'accordo però. La fedeltà è un qualcosa che sento io, indipendentemente dal comportamento dell'altro: se arrivano ripicche e/o il sentirsi legittimati a svincolarsi dalla fedeltà significa che la mia coppia è finita...quindi tanto vale lasciarlo.





Attila ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.  Se qualcosa è importante dovrebbe esserlo a prescindere, e non in funzione del comportamento dell'altro.  E se qualcosa si rompe nell'equilibrio di una coppia, difficilmente la soluzione puo' venire da un'ulteriore incrinatura degli equilibri.
> 
> Poi non so, magari adotto inconsapevolmente un punto di vista "maschile".  Anzi, neanche tanto inconsapevolmente a pensarci bene
> 
> In ogni caso non credo nei comportamenti vendicativi, in nessuna sfera della vita...



Non è questione di vendetta o ripicca, siamo fuori strada...
La fedeltà è un valore per la persona, ma fa anche parte di un patto all'interno della coppia.
Se il patto salta, il tradito non si sente più in obbligo di mantenere questo patto.
Pertanto: potrà essere come non essere fedele, perché questo valore può cessare di essere un valore portante per quella persona, essendo cambiate le condizioni.
Le persone si evolvono e possono mutare anche le credenze che avevano, possono cioè rivedere alcune posizioni.
Una cosa che avverto come fondamentale è la sensazione di grande libertà interiore che mi dà questa presa di coscienza.
Mi sento una persona libera, capace di scegliere liberamente ciò che voglio dalla vita. D'ora in poi cercherò di fare il miglior uso possibile del libero arbitrio che possiedo con l'obiettivo di raggiungere il benessere, consapevole che ne risponderò solo e soltanto a me stessa.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è questione di vendetta o ripicca, siamo fuori strada...
> *La fedeltà è un valore per la persona, ma fa anche parte di un patto all'interno della coppia.
> Se il patto salta, il tradito non si sente più in obbligo di mantenere questo patto.
> *Pertanto: potrà essere come non essere fedele, perché questo valore può cessare di essere un valore portante per quella persona, essendo cambiate le condizioni.
> ...


Se per te è un valore non è un obbligo mantenere quel patto ma è la cosa che ti viene naturale fare ed essere.
Se diventa un obbligo vuol dire che fino ad adesso ti sei imposta di essere fedele perchè avevi fatto un patto e non perchè ritenevi giusto esserlo.
Scusa mi sembra che le due cose si contraddicano, o forse non riesco a capire.


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per te è un valore non è un obbligo mantenere quel patto ma è la cosa che ti viene naturale fare ed essere.
> Se diventa un obbligo vuol dire che fino ad adesso ti sei imposta di essere fedele perchè avevi fatto un patto e non perchè ritenevi giusto esserlo.
> Scusa mi sembra che le due cose si contraddicano, o forse non riesco a capire.


 Quoto!



Diletta ha detto:


> Non è questione di vendetta o ripicca, siamo fuori strada...
> La fedeltà è un valore per la persona, ma fa anche parte di un patto all'interno della coppia.
> Se il patto salta, il tradito non si sente più in obbligo di mantenere questo patto.
> Pertanto: potrà essere come non essere fedele, perché questo valore può cessare di essere un valore portante per quella persona, essendo cambiate le condizioni.
> ...


 Vendetta e ripicca in generale, lo aggiunto come commento (me lo sentivo che ti saresti fermata sul quel punto e non anche sul resto della frase...mi ci sono giocata le balls di qualcuno...fortuna che hi vinto:carneval: ).
Posso essere d'accordo nell'evolversi e nel cambiare stile di vita (diciamo così)...ma il tutto deve avvenire con la conoscenza del partner. Come ha fatto Sole, altrimenti non ha senso l'evoluzione, per me (ovviamente)..


Attila ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto.  Se qualcosa è importante dovrebbe esserlo a prescindere, e non in funzione del comportamento dell'altro.  E se qualcosa si rompe nell'equilibrio di una coppia, difficilmente la soluzione puo' venire da un'ulteriore incrinatura degli equilibri.
> 
> Poi non so, magari adotto inconsapevolmente un punto di vista "maschile".  Anzi, neanche tanto inconsapevolmente a pensarci bene
> 
> In ogni caso non credo nei comportamenti vendicativi, in nessuna sfera della vita...


 Quoto! Tranne l'ultima frase...


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per te è un valore non è un obbligo mantenere quel patto ma è la cosa che ti viene naturale fare ed essere.
> Se diventa un obbligo vuol dire che fino ad adesso ti sei imposta di essere fedele perchè avevi fatto un patto e non perchè ritenevi giusto esserlo.
> Scusa mi sembra che le due cose si contraddicano, o forse non riesco a capire.




Ma, ti dirò...le due cose coincidevano per me: il patto fra di noi che mai avrei pensato di violare perché rispettavo al massimo il mio uomo e, nello stesso tempo, la fedeltà come atto spontaneo per me. 
Ora, pur conoscendomi e pur sapendo di essere monogama non escludo a priori che possa capitare qualcosa nel corso della vita.
Diciamo che la mia natura di base è questa, ma non ritengo più vincolante la fedeltà assoluta in virtù della coppia.
Non è più un valore portante per me perché, secondo me, questo è uno di quei valori che avendo a che fare col rapporto di coppia rimane tale fino a che è condivisibile.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, ti dirò...le due cose coincidevano per me: il patto fra di noi che mai avrei pensato di violare perché rispettavo al massimo il mio uomo e, nello stesso tempo, la fedeltà come atto spontaneo per me.
> Ora, pur conoscendomi e pur sapendo di essere monogama non escludo a priori che possa capitare qualcosa nel corso della vita.
> Diciamo che la mia natura di base è questa, ma non ritengo più vincolante la fedeltà assoluta in virtù della coppia.
> Non è più un valore portante per me perché, secondo me, questo è uno di quei valori che avendo a che fare col rapporto di coppia rimane tale fino a che è condivisibile.


Ho sempre la stessa sensazione leggendoti. Rinunci a un tuo principio, a un valore in cui credi per adeguarti ad fatto che per lui questo valore non esiste.
Se credo in un valore non smetto di crederci solo perchè il mio compagno ha ritenuto che per lui questo valore non ha importanza.


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sempre la stessa sensazione leggendoti. Rinunci a un tuo principio, a un valore in cui credi per adeguarti ad fatto che per lui questo valore non esiste.
> Se credo in un valore non smetto di crederci solo perchè il mio compagno ha ritenuto che per lui questo valore non ha importanza.



Ma vedi, per tagliare la testa al toro dovrei mettermi alla prova: così vedrei se per me è ancora così naturale la fedeltà, come penso.
Io ho capito, senza avermi fatto violenza, che è possibile non essere monogami tutta un'intera vita perché ci possono essere delle fasi particolari in cui ci sentiamo diversi, vulnerabili, o semplicemente perché la cosa è abbastanza innaturale di per sé.
Io ho capito che per lui è così e non ne faccio un dramma. Lui ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo, come se fosse la cosa più naturale al mondo e io ne ho preso atto.
Per me non è così naturale, io non trovo difficoltà ad essere monogama e di conseguenza fedele però non lo so se sarà così per il resto della mia vita, come faccio a saperlo?
Pertanto, per me la fedeltà non è più un valore assoluto: sono fedele perché mi è facile esserlo, perché mi sta bene esserlo. Questo oggi, domani non so...
E di questo lui ne è a conoscenza.


----------



## Sole (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sempre la stessa sensazione leggendoti. Rinunci a un tuo principio, a un valore in cui credi per adeguarti ad fatto che per lui questo valore non esiste.
> Se credo in un valore non smetto di crederci solo perchè il mio compagno ha ritenuto che per lui questo valore non ha importanza.


La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.

Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.

Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá. Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.
> 
> Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.
> 
> Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá. Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca.



Sole, ma perchè parli solo di sesso? Secondo me mio marito non mi ha tradito per solo sesso...secondo me lui aveva proprio perduto la testa...era innamorato dell'altra...


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.
> 
> Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.
> 
> Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento* si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá.* Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca.


si fa di necessità virtù?
non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce.
Per me.
Per perdono o altro "accogliere" un errore altrui è straordinario. Mettere in dubbio la propria personalità, i propri valori, le proprie regole  per amore per me è follia.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> si fa di necessità virtù?
> non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce.
> Per me.
> *Per perdono o altro "accogliere" un errore altrui è straordinario. Mettere in dubbio la propria personalità, i propri valori, le proprie regole per amore per me è follia*.


E come sempre c'è qualcuno che lo dice meglio di me


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.
> 
> *Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.
> 
> Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá. Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca*.


D'accordissimo. Ma io questo lavoro nello specifico a Diletta non l'ho visto fare...


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> D'accordissimo. Ma io questo lavoro nello specifico a Diletta non l'ho visto fare...



...e come no?

Se sono ancora con mio marito è perché ho accettato il tradimento, comprendendone i motivi e inserendolo quindi in un contesto.
Se la fedeltà continuasse ad essere per me un valore etico imprescindibile, non potrei stare ancora con lui.
Pertanto, ribadisco ancora che se sono passata oltre significa che per me detto valore non è più assoluto, ma relativo e che forse non lo è mai stato così assoluto.
Di certo: ora non lo è più e la cosa non mi sconvolge per niente.


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.
> 
> Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.
> 
> Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá. Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca.



Grazie Sole, sono i concetti che avrei voluto esprimere io!
:up:


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *si fa di necessità virtù?
> non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce.*
> Per me.
> Per perdono o altro "accogliere" un errore altrui è straordinario. Mettere in dubbio la propria personalità, i propri valori, le proprie regole  per amore per me è follia.




1) Si fa di necessità virtù: 
mi piace molto questo detto popolare, trovo che sia pragmatico ed efficace. 
Mi calza a pennello. Vedi, il rapporto di coppia non è statico e non sempre fila tutto per il verso, quindi, quando le cose non vanno ci si impegna per trovare le giuste soluzioni per il bene della coppia. Soluzioni che siano condivisibili.

2) Non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce:
chissà poi perché!
Il concetto di fedeltà è sempre relativo alla coppia e in funzione della coppia stessa, non vedo perché si dovrebbe svilire a ridefinirlo insieme.


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e come no?
> 
> *Se sono ancora con mio marito è perché ho accettato il tradimento, comprendendone i motivi e inserendolo quindi in un contesto.*
> Se la fedeltà continuasse ad essere per me un valore etico imprescindibile, non potrei stare ancora con lui.
> ...


Forse l'hai già scritto ma quindi ora contempli  un altro /i eventuali tradimenti come una possibilità accettabile?


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> 1) Si fa di necessità virtù:
> mi piace molto questo detto popolare, trovo che sia pragmatico ed efficace.
> Mi calza a pennello. Vedi, il rapporto di coppia non è statico e non sempre fila tutto per il verso, quindi, quando le cose non vanno ci si impegna per trovare le giuste soluzioni per il bene della coppia. Soluzioni che siano condivisibili.
> 
> ...


Perchè la fedeltà ha un significato unico e assoluto che non è adattabile a seconda della situazione! non è che lo si può ridefinire!   o si è fedeli o non si è. 
Tertium non  datur
se no spiegami un po'  come lo ridefiniresti...


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

*sapete cosa penso?*

sono tutte parole, parole, parole...ma all'atto pratico?
All'atto pratico stiamo perdendo solo il nostro tempo, incapaci di prendere una decisione definitiva.
Ci troviamo in una specie di limbo che porta solo alti e bassi e nulla di positivo.
Tanto mettiamoci in testa che il matrimonio è finito nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto tutto, se poi vogliamo riappicciare i pezzi possiamo anche farlo ma sappiamo bene che è solo per mantenere la facciata, dentro di noi è tutto rotto comunque...e poi - parliamoci chiaro - non sarà più una vita serena perchè secondo me chi l'ha fatto lo rifarà 
Stacchiamo il PC e andiamo a vivere!!!!!!!!!!!!:mrgreen:
 Non ci resta altro da fare!!


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Forse l'hai già scritto ma quindi ora contempli  un altro /i eventuali tradimenti come una possibilità accettabile?





Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè la fedeltà ha un significato unico e assoluto che non è adattabile a seconda della situazione! non è che lo si può ridefinire!   o si è fedeli o non si è.
> Tertium non  datur
> se no spiegami un po'  come lo ridefiniresti...



Allora:

noi abbiamo ridefinito il concetto di fedeltà adattandolo alla nostra coppia e alle nostra situazione.  
Pertanto, è funzionale per noi, non per un'altra coppia.
Ci siamo chiesti cosa potesse essere concesso senza minacciare il nostro matrimonio. E abbiamo trovato la nostra intesa.
E' forse vietato dalla legge? Non credo.
Non parlerei di tradimenti come possibilità accettabile poiché un tradimento è tale se c'è inganno, e qui di inganni spero che non ci sia più il bisogno di perpetrarli.


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> noi abbiamo ridefinito *il concetto di fedeltà *adattandolo alla nostra coppia e alle nostra situazione.
> Pertanto, è funzionale per noi, non per un'altra coppia.
> ...


Senza che t'incazzi , no, non è vietato dalla legge. Stavo cercando di capire.
Ribadisco che il concetto di fedeltà come quello di onestà, non può essere ridefinito: o si è fedeli o non lo si è. 
Non mi hai spiegato come lo avete ridefinito voi.
Lo avete forse rivisto e avete concluso che non è fondamentale nel vostro rapporto.
E' diverso però.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> sono tutte parole, parole, parole...ma all'atto pratico?
> All'atto pratico stiamo perdendo solo il nostro tempo, incapaci di prendere una decisione definitiva.
> Ci troviamo in una specie di limbo che porta solo alti e bassi e nulla di positivo.
> Tanto mettiamoci in testa che il matrimonio è finito nel momento in cui abbiamo scoperto tutto, se poi vogliamo riappicciare i pezzi possiamo anche farlo ma sappiamo bene che è solo per mantenere la facciata, dentro di noi è tutto rotto comunque...e poi - parliamoci chiaro - non sarà più una vita serena perchè secondo me chi l'ha fatto lo rifarà
> ...



...e magari mentre noi siamo qui che scriviamo, cerchiamo di capire, ragioniamo, ci interroghiamo, ci affibbiamo colpe che non abbiamo, giustifichiamo, condanniamo, perdoniamo...:idea:
Lui è in ufficio che si sta facendo una bella scopata!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Senza che t'incazzi , no, non è vietato dalla legge. Stavo cercando di capire.
> Ribadisco che il concetto di fedeltà come quello di onestà, non può essere ridefinito: o si è fedeli o non lo si è.
> Non mi hai spiegato come lo avete ridefinito voi.
> Lo avete forse rivisto e avete concluso che non è fondamentale nel vostro rapporto.
> E' diverso però.


in effetti, se è vero che essere fedeli significa non avere rapporti sessuali al di fuori della coppia, ne discende che se uno dei due li ha, non è fedele, anche se non c'è l'inganno di non dirlo
anzi, paradossalmente dovrebbe proprio dire: oggi non ti sarò fedele perchè andrò a letto con tizio, ma non ti tradisco perchè ti ho avvisato prima!


----------



## Eliade (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> ...e magari mentre noi siamo qui che scriviamo, cerchiamo di capire, ragioniamo, ci interroghiamo, ci affibbiamo colpe che non abbiamo, giustifichiamo, condanniamo, perdoniamo...:idea:
> Lui è in ufficio che si sta facendo una bella scopata!:mrgreen:


Se così fosse...che gli venisse un crampo mo' mo...:carneval:


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Senza che t'incazzi , no, non è vietato dalla legge. Stavo cercando di capire.
> Ribadisco che il concetto di fedeltà come quello di onestà, non può essere ridefinito: o si è fedeli o non lo si è.
> Non mi hai spiegato come lo avete ridefinito voi.
> Lo avete forse rivisto e avete concluso che non è fondamentale nel vostro rapporto.
> E' diverso però.



No, scusa se ho dato l'impressione di essere incazzata, non era mia intenzione!
Sono d'accordo sul concetto di onestà: questo è davvero per me un valore assoluto: o sei fedele o non lo sei.
Ripeto: sulla fedeltà ci si può ragionare...
E' come dici tu: abbiamo tratto quella conclusione.
E ti dirò che ora è tutto molto più definito: ci sono accordi e patti chiarissimi da non superare mai perché se ciò avvenisse possiamo dire addio al nostro matrimonio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> noi abbiamo ridefinito il concetto di fedeltà adattandolo alla nostra coppia e alle nostra situazione.
> Pertanto, è funzionale per noi, non per un'altra coppia.
> ...


Faccio una provocazione
L'hai ridefinito tu perchè lui l'aveva già ridefinito senza informartene
Sicura che l'hai ridefinito o semplicemente hai capito che ridefinirlo era l'unico modo per poter continuare a stare con lui, quindi ti sei fatta andare bene questa soluzione?
Perchè tra i due mi sembra che tuo marito abbia ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva senza fare alcun sforzo..
Sempre in base a quello che leggo eh


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non è questione di vendetta o ripicca, siamo fuori strada...
> La fedeltà è un valore per la persona, ma fa anche parte di un patto all'interno della coppia.
> Se il patto salta, il tradito non si sente più in obbligo di mantenere questo patto.
> Pertanto: potrà essere come non essere fedele, perché questo valore può cessare di essere un valore portante per quella persona, essendo cambiate le condizioni.
> ...


Sei molto contiana in questo post!
Infatti...
Ma capisci allora che mi pare molto azzardato salire su un altare e giurare come degli sboroni...cose che poi non si sa fino a che punto si riesce a mantenere?
Poi la fedeltà come tutte le cose va coltivata, proteggendola no?

Diletta
Sei fatta di carne e non de marmo....
Tu inizia ogni venerdì a uscire da sola e vai a divertirti e a ballare...
Se non è oggi è domani...
Ma uno che riesce a intortarti lo trovi eh?

Se tutti i venerdì esci sempre assieme al tuo maritino...la vedo più dura eh?

Poi essere contiani è...in qualsiasi situazione riuscire sempre..
A) Farla franca
B) Ottenere dei vantaggi...

No?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma vedi, per tagliare la testa al toro dovrei mettermi alla prova: così vedrei se per me è ancora così naturale la fedeltà, come penso.
> Io ho capito, senza avermi fatto violenza, che è possibile non essere monogami tutta un'intera vita perché ci possono essere delle fasi particolari in cui ci sentiamo diversi, vulnerabili, o semplicemente perché la cosa è abbastanza innaturale di per sé.
> Io ho capito che per lui è così e non ne faccio un dramma. Lui ha avuto il coraggio di dirlo, come se fosse la cosa più naturale al mondo e io ne ho preso atto.
> Per me non è così naturale, io non trovo difficoltà ad essere monogama e di conseguenza fedele però non lo so se sarà così per il resto della mia vita, come faccio a saperlo?
> ...


Beh mi pare logico che è meno faticoso, più scaltro, più proficuo smettere di credere in un valore acriticamente, che perdere il proprio maritino non trovi?
Se è proprio credere ad un valore a creare tante difficoltà non è meglio dirsi...ok, fino ad oggi sono vissuta così, alla luyce di questa nuova esperienza cambio la scala dei valori no?

Per esempio mi diventa prioritario uscire e divertirmi che stare a casa a fare la mogliettina fedele e devota no?

E lui da solo sul divano...si aggiusterà da solo per qualche volta no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> La fedeltá è, in sostanza, rinunciare al sesso con altri e circoscriverlo al rapporto con un'unica persona, quella che abbiamo scelto, sapendo che lei fará altrettanto. Se una persona crede ciecamente che debba essere così e che la fedeltá, per motivi etici o religiosi, sia un valore da preservare a tutti i costi, non sará mai disposto a perdonare un tradimento. La rottura del patto di fedeltá o l'accettazione del tradimento implica giá il fatto che la fedeltá abbia un valore relativo e che, davanti a situazioni particolari di coppia, si ammette che si possa tradire.
> 
> Una persona che accetta nella sua coppia l'infedeltá è giá passata oltre e dimostra che questo valore non è così assoluto, alla fine dei conti. Che si puó relativizzare, a seconda dei contesti e delle ragioni che portano al tradimento.
> 
> Sulla base di questo non trovo affatto strano che in una coppia coinvolta nel tradimento si rielabori e si ridefinisca il concetto di fedeltá. Mi sembra il segno di un'apertura mentale, non certo di una sterile ripicca.


In rosso...si questo è il sentire comune, culturale di tante persone.
Ma non è così per tutti.
Per me l'unico tradimento che fa male è quello dei sentimenti e non quello dei corpi.
Pensa per esempio...tu mi dici ti amo, ti prego non lasciarmi...ecc..ecc..ecc...

E invece non è vero niente eh?
Tu non mi ami, e non hai nessunissimo desiderio di stare assieme a me...
Anzi usi queste menzogne, solo per tenermi legato a te, intanto mi dai da intendere no?

Scusami sai, ma nel 2012, per moltissime coppie, la cosidetta classica scappatella è sdoganata eh?

E sono tutte coppie di lunga data...
Ci si riscopre un po' meno perfettini e tutti moralmente incecceppibili...
E ci si copre a vicenda eh?

Ma le palle in coppia sono sempre dietro all'angolo...no?
Tu ad esempio mi dici...andresti a farmi la spesa?
Io ti dico...non ho tempo...
In realtà non ho voglia...e lei solo sentendo il tono della mia voce che dice...non ho tempo...capisce che non ho voglia...

E lo capisci bene alla sera...quando lei sta sul divano e dice...non ho voglia di cucinare stasera!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Sole, ma perchè parli solo di sesso? Secondo me mio marito non mi ha tradito per solo sesso...secondo me lui aveva proprio perduto la testa...era innamorato dell'altra...


Ecco parliamone...
Quello che ferisce sono quei tre anni no?
Quanto sarebbe andata avanti se non sventavi la tresca?
Quanto avrebbe fatto meno male se lui all'inizio ti avesse detto...senti...sto per innamorarmi di una collega...cosa faccio? Sono confuso...non voglio rovinare tutto con te...aiutami...

Quanto sarebbe stato diverso...

Ma ti ripeto...Ferita...ascolta Tebe...
Guarda che per molte donne si appresta quell'età in cui finalmente dopo alternissime vicende...si coltiva con sommo gaudio sè stesse...

Sai anni fa ho insegnato per lunghe serate il pianoforte ad una signora...
Alla fine le chiesi come mai sta storia...
Lei mi disse...ho voluto dimenticare un dispiacere, concentrandomi su una cosa che ho sempre sognato di fare...mi sono comperata un piano e mi sono cercata un maestro...così tutto il mio tempo libero...lo impiego sul pianoforte.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> si fa di necessità virtù?
> non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce.
> Per me.
> Per perdono o altro "accogliere" un errore altrui è straordinario. Mettere in dubbio la propria personalità, i propri valori, le proprie regole  per amore per me è follia.


Ma casso non è per amore...
E' che pur di star bene in coppia...
Le provi tutte...


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non mi blandisci....ti tengo d'occhio...
> Quando smetterai di fare i controlli comincerò a crederti.
> Per ora non ci stai provando seriamente a cambiare i tuoi percorsi mentali quindi...
> Nessuna pietà!!!
> ...


:up::up::up::up: quotone:up::up::up::up:... differenza sostanziale: solo divertimento!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Allora:
> 
> noi abbiamo ridefinito il concetto di fedeltà adattandolo alla nostra coppia e alle nostra situazione.
> Pertanto, è funzionale per noi, non per un'altra coppia.
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up:
Ma tieni conto che tanti che "idealizzano" la coppia...
Ehm...
Sono singles...eh?
E sono là che sognano l'eldorado eh?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio una provocazione
> L'hai ridefinito tu perchè lui l'aveva già ridefinito senza informartene
> Sicura che l'hai ridefinito o semplicemente hai capito che ridefinirlo era l'unico modo per poter continuare a stare con lui, quindi ti sei fatta andare bene questa soluzione?
> Perchè tra i due mi sembra che tuo marito abbia ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva senza fare alcun sforzo..
> Sempre in base a quello che leggo eh


Senza sforzo?
Ma cosa dici su...
Ma lo immagino ben io sto pover uomo con Diletta alle calcagna che gli dice...adesso parliamo del nostro rapporto, carino...e stavolta non mi scappi carino...vien qua...
Ma ti rendi conto lo sforzo immane di aprire il vaso di pandora eh?

E tu che vuoi ottenere certe cose senza denunciarne altre?
Non ti sembra comodo così? Eh?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senza sforzo?
> Ma cosa dici su...
> Ma lo immagino ben io sto pover uomo con Diletta alle calcagna che gli dice...adesso parliamo del nostro rapporto, carino...e stavolta non mi scappi carino...vien qua...
> Ma ti rendi conto lo sforzo immane di aprire il vaso di pandora eh?
> ...


Minchia e cosa doveva fare Diletta? Neanche fare domande? Povero....

Per quel che riguarda me ti ripeto sarebbe molto più comodo confessare e chiudere qui per quello che sto vivendo in questi mesi e la tentazione è forte......
E non sto facendo la vittima perchè non lo sono. Ma mio marito non si sta certo comportando come Diletta si è sempre comportata con suo marito (in caso non si capisca sto dicendo che diletta da come si è raccontata credo sia stata una moglia ineccepibile)

e per concludere perchè mi sembra che non ti sia chiaro: a me Diletta piace molto e quello che vorrei è che vivesse serena questa situazione e invece ho la sensazione continua che faccia finta di essere serena. Spero veramente di sbagliarmi


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senza sforzo?
> Ma cosa dici su...
> Ma lo immagino ben io sto pover uomo con Diletta alle calcagna che gli dice...adesso parliamo del nostro rapporto, carino...e stavolta non mi scappi carino...vien qua...
> Ma ti rendi conto lo sforzo immane di aprire il vaso di pandora eh?
> ...


Per una volta che seguo il consiglio che mi hai sempre dato.....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia e cosa doveva fare Diletta? Neanche fare domande? Povero....
> 
> Per quel che riguarda me ti ripeto sarebbe molto più comodo confessare e chiudere qui per quello che sto vivendo in questi mesi e la tentazione è forte......
> E non sto facendo la vittima perchè non lo sono. Ma mio marito non si sta certo comportando come Diletta si è sempre comportata con suo marito (in caso non si capisca sto dicendo che diletta da come si è raccontata credo sia stata una moglia ineccepibile)
> ...


Diletta è una grandissima donna.
Ce ne fossero di più che anzichè passare la vita a piangere e lamentarsi o a romper i coglioni proiettando le loro insoddisfazioni prendessero in mano la situazione a sto modo!

Non so se sia serena o meno...
Ma mi pare che passet dopo passet il suo cammino sia una continua ascesa...

E me la immagino sempre ad un pranzo dove c'è che so mia moglie e là che paciose si dicono...ah quei provoloni dei nostri mariti...chissà che cosa stanno combinando...magari sono là con il Lotharone a intortare done par la strada...

E arrivi tu e inizi...ah ma io non starei mai con uomini del genere...e loro...eh sapessi cara mia...sti uomini hanno il loro perchè...sti qua hanno sempre le mani addosso su per il nostro corpo...vuoi mettere?


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio una provocazione
> L'hai ridefinito tu perchè lui l'aveva già ridefinito senza informartene
> Sicura che l'hai ridefinito o semplicemente hai capito che ridefinirlo era l'unico modo per poter continuare a stare con lui, quindi ti sei fatta andare bene questa soluzione?
> Perchè tra i due mi sembra che tuo marito abbia ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva senza fare alcun sforzo..
> Sempre in base a quello che leggo eh





farfalla ha detto:


> Minchia e cosa doveva fare Diletta? Neanche fare domande? Povero....
> 
> Per quel che riguarda me ti ripeto sarebbe molto più comodo confessare e chiudere qui per quello che sto vivendo in questi mesi e la tentazione è forte......
> E non sto facendo la vittima perchè non lo sono. Ma mio marito non si sta certo comportando come Diletta si è sempre comportata con suo marito (in caso non si capisca sto dicendo che diletta da come si è raccontata credo sia stata una moglia ineccepibile)
> ...



Farfalla, non faccio finta di essere serena, infatti capita molte volte che scrivendo qui per sfogarmi si capisca subito il mio stato d'animo di quel momento, ma sono fasi che vanno e vengono.

Ha ragione il Conte a dire che mio marito ha fatto uno sforzo catartico ad aprire il vaso di Pandora: ancora ora a pensarci, mi sento male per lui!
Io ho avuto il dolore, tanto dolore, ma lui tutto il resto...

Per quanto riguarda i nostri accordi, ti posso dire che è stato molto spontaneo per me parlarne con la massima serenità e confrontarsi su questi temi così scabrosi. 
Sono io che l'ho voluto fare e che gli ho fatto capire che ne poteva parlare tanquillamente e che non sarebbe successo nulla. 
Non so perché, probabilmente sono disinibita mentalmente, sono fatta così.
Non era l'unico modo per stare con lui, anzi lui si è stupito molto del mio atteggiamento, mai avrebbe pensato di poter parlare di certe cose con me e che io l'avrei pensata in un certo modo. 
Infatti, continuiamo a dire che se l'avesse saputo, non avrei avuto tutto questo dolore e saremmo stati contenti in due.
Ma così è andata...


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton;894267[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Diletta è una grandissima donna.[/B]
> Ce ne fossero di più che anzichè passare la vita a piangere e lamentarsi o a romper i coglioni proiettando le loro insoddisfazioni prendessero in mano la situazione a sto modo!
> 
> Non so se sia serena o meno...
> ...



No, diciamo piuttosto che mio marito è stato fortunato ad avere me come moglie (infatti lo dice sempre...).
Sulla serenità...che dire, mi sono data questo obiettivo e mi impegno per raggiungerlo.
E' vero: passetto dopo passetto...

Sai, capita di pensare a me e mio marito la scena di te e Lothar che lo venite a prendere per andare a fare una goliardata delle vostre...
La scena non mi evoca fantasmi spiacevoli...non mi sconvolge per nulla, chissà, forse in un'altra vita dovevo essere un uomo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta è una grandissima donna.
> Ce ne fossero di più che anzichè passare la vita a piangere e lamentarsi o a romper i coglioni proiettando le loro insoddisfazioni prendessero in mano la situazione a sto modo!
> 
> Non so se sia serena o meno...
> ...


Certo e come le mettono sempre sul vostro corpo le mettono su qualunque sgallettata che gliel o permette.
Caxxo muoio d'invidia!!!!!:bleah:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, non faccio finta di essere serena, infatti capita molte volte che scrivendo qui per sfogarmi si capisca subito il mio stato d'animo di quel momento, ma sono fasi che vanno e vengono.
> 
> Ha ragione il Conte a dire che mio marito ha fatto uno sforzo catartico ad aprire il vaso di Pandora: ancora ora a pensarci, mi sento male per lui!
> Io ho avuto il dolore, tanto dolore, ma lui tutto il resto...
> ...


Ti auguro solo il meglio davvero

Tranquilla il Conte non rispondeva a te ha fatto solo l'ennesimo tentatico di affondare un coltello dove sa che sono ferita... Purtroppo per lui non ha più questo potere


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Ma tieni conto che tanti che "idealizzano" la coppia...
> Ehm...
> Sono singles...eh?
> E sono là che sognano l'eldorado eh?


Ma pensa. Ci volevi tu invece per spiegare la vita ai più. Lui le sa tutte e ha una visione chiara di quello che idealizzano o vogliono tanti.
A me sa tanto che l'eldorado te lo sogni, te lo canti e te le suoni  tu.
ma neanche tanto bene


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta è una grandissima donna.
> Ce ne fossero di più che anzichè passare la vita a piangere e lamentarsi o a romper i coglioni proiettando le loro insoddisfazioni prendessero in mano la situazione a sto modo!
> 
> Non so se sia serena o meno...
> ...


anatema, aborro 

:racchia:
non hanno altro posto?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti auguro solo il meglio davvero
> 
> Tranquilla il Conte non rispondeva a te ha fatto solo l'ennesimo tentatico di affondare un coltello dove sa che sono ferita... Purtroppo per lui non ha più questo potere


No il mio tentativo è farti capire che a sto mondo esistono certi uomini...
E a certe mogli loro, vanno benissimo così...
Li accettano e li amano per quello che sono...

E non passano la vita a lamentarsi perchè non sono in un certo modo che non saranno mai!

A me non piace leggere tra le righe che consideri Diletta come una donna che accetta l'inaccettabile...


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema, aborro
> 
> :racchia:
> non hanno altro posto?


*Su* per il corpo poi è inquitante


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma pensa. Ci volevi tu invece per spiegare la vita ai più. Lui le sa tutte e ha una visione chiara di quello che idealizzano o vogliono tanti.
> A me sa tanto che l'eldorado te lo sogni, te lo canti e te le suoni  tu.
> ma neanche tanto bene


dici?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ti sembro in una valle di lacrime io?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema, aborro
> 
> :racchia:
> non hanno altro posto?


Sono molto affettuosi no?
Ah grandio sto culone tutto da palpare...vieni qui...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> *Su* per il corpo poi è inquitante


Ma uffi...se è lei a dirti...ah come adoro le tue mani che vanno dappertutto...come mi tocchi tu...non c'è nessuno!
Ah grandio queste sono le cose belle della vita di coppia eh?


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dici?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ti sembro in una valle di lacrime io?


Guarda, onestamente nonostante tutti i tuoi sforzi tanto allegro e felice tu proprio non mi sembri.
A suon di "facciamo finta che tutto va ben" ti stai quasi autoconvincendo che sia vero:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono molto affettuosi no?
> Ah grandio sto culone tutto da palpare...vieni qui...


sacrilegio, arrestatelo


culone:unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Guarda, onestamente nonostante tutti i tuoi sforzi tanto allegro e felice tu proprio non mi sembri.
> A suon di "facciamo finta che tutto va ben" ti stai quasi autoconvincendo che sia vero:mrgreen:


No no senti in giro...
Ne ho passate tante...
Ma mai stato più sereno e felice di adesso in vita mia...
Certo le preoccupazioni non mancano eh?
Se penso alla salute di mia moglie, se penso ad una figlia da crescere, se penso alle difficoltà di persone fondamentali per me come Nausicaa...insomma...

No...guarda...
Mai nella mia vita ho usato quel "facciamo finta che tutto va ben"...

Sono molto sereno...
Felice è una parola grossa...
Ma sono molto positivo...

Ma secondo te...
Di cosa dovrei preoccuparmi?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *No il mio tentativo è farti capire che a sto mondo esistono certi uomini...
> E a certe mogli loro, vanno benissimo così...
> Li accettano e li amano per quello che sono...
> *
> ...


ma chi ha mai detto il contrario? 
Mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di tua moglie? a lei sta bene il vostro rapporto e io sono contenta per voi
Scusami se credo che per Diletta non sia così
Io considero diletta una donna che si sta adattando a quello che per lei fino a qualche mese fa era inacettabile, PER LEI non per me. 
Per me è inacettabile ma mica voglio che lei la pensi come me.
Se credessi che Diletta è serena sarei felice per lei, io non la leggo così nonostante tutto e glielo dico. Il giorno che non sarà così sarò lieta per lei come lo sono per te e tua moglie
conte te l'ho detto mille volte io non giudico chi vive diversamente da me....soprattutto se vedo che sono felici della loro scelta.
Stai sbagliano bersaglio e te lo dico da tempo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sacrilegio, arrestatelo
> 
> 
> culone:unhappy:


Ma a me piacciono con il fondo schiena generoso...eh?
Non mi piacciono le scope di saggina...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma uffi...se è lei a dirti...ah come adoro le tue mani che vanno dappertutto...come mi tocchi tu...non c'è nessuno!
> Ah grandio queste sono le cose belle della vita di coppia eh?[/QUOTE
> 
> Quoto:up:Basta che a dirlo sia solo io che lui lo faccia solo con me. Questa è la differenza


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ma chi ha mai detto il contrario?
> Mi sono mai permessa di dire qualcosa di tua moglie? a lei sta bene il vostro rapporto e io sono contenta per voi
> Scusami se credo che per Diletta non sia così
> Io considero diletta una donna che si sta adattando a quello che per lei fino a qualche mese fa era inacettabile, PER LEI non per me.
> ...


E ti ostini a non capire che Diletta invece ha spostato in là la soglia dell'inaccettabile eh?
Farsene una ragione e accettare la propria condizione produce serenità eh?
Tu non giudichi...
Ma ti fai le meraviglie.
Questo indica di te...una grandiosa rigidità e poca capacità di allargare certi orizzonti.

Diletta è una donna che ha accettato di vivere la sfida che la sua condizione comporta.

E' il rovescio di quello che tu dicevi un tempo...
Mi facevo tante meraviglie di quelle che si facevano l'amante...e poi proprio io...ci sono cascata dentro.

Non mi piace quello che dici su Diletta...

Non è adattarsi il suo.
Il suo è far fronte.

In lei ci trovo molto amore e non stupidità.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma uffi...se è lei a dirti...ah come adoro le tue mani che vanno dappertutto...come mi tocchi tu...non c'è nessuno!
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti ostini a non capire che Diletta invece ha spostato in là la soglia dell'inaccettabile eh?
> Farsene una ragione e accettare la propria condizione produce serenità eh?
> Tu non giudichi...
> Ma ti fai le meraviglie.
> ...


Ma va? E cosa sto dicendo da mesi. che lo ama follemente e proprio per questo accetta tutto.
Stupidità è una parola che non ho mai messo in campo parlando di lei MAI.
Se la ritenessi una stupida non perderei il tempo a cercare di farle capire il mio pensiero, a darle un altro punto di vista.
Ho mai scritto che sbagli a comportarsi così? MAI
Sai cosa mi trranquillizza che al contrario di te Diletta ha capito benissimo quello che voglio dirle e non legge la cattiveriia (che non c'è) nelle mie parole.
Tutto il resto è frutto della tua fantasia. non hai scritto una sola cosa giusta. Meraviglia? io non mi meraviglio più di nulla.....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma va? E cosa sto dicendo da mesi. che lo ama follemente e proprio per questo accetta tutto.
> Stupidità è una parola che non ho mai messo in campo parlando di lei MAI.
> Se la ritenessi una stupida non perderei il tempo a cercare di farle capire il mio pensiero, a darle un altro punto di vista.
> Ho mai scritto che sbagli a comportarsi così? MAI
> ...


Ok va bon dei hai ragione tu...

A me sembra che Diletta non accetti un fico secco.
A me sembra che lei lo abbia costretto a diventare sincero eh?

E che se la piglia ancora per il culo sono guai.

Se osservi lui non ha più fatto cagate ad oggi...

Se osservi lui se vuole fare qualche mattana glielo deve dire...

Altro che accetta tutto!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma dato che tu per prima non l'hai fatto solo con lui...
> ...


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E ti ostini a non capire che Diletta invece ha spostato in là la soglia dell'inaccettabile eh?
> Farsene una ragione e accettare la propria condizione produce serenità eh?
> Tu non giudichi...
> Ma ti fai le meraviglie.
> ...


Tu sei libero di esprimere il tuo  parere come lo sono gli altri. Trovo patetico questo tuo permetterti d' interpretare le parole degli altri e usarle a tuo piacimento contro o pro qualcuno.
Per te lei ha accettato una sfida, per me si è solo piegata ad un evento che non sa, non ha altri modi per contrastare.
E non si tratta certo di stupidità. Nessuno l'ha scritto.
Si tratta di sopravvivere.
E non è roba da poco.
Ma sopravvivere ad alcuni non basta. Se lo fanno bastare.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok va bon dei hai ragione tu...
> 
> A me sembra che Diletta non accetti un fico secco.
> A me sembra che lei lo abbia costretto a diventare sincero eh?
> ...



Quindi strada spianata....
Sai tesoro mi piace la tipa ti spiace se ci faccio un giro? Vedi come sono sincero? Lo apprezzi vero?
Semplicemnte adesso è autorizzato a togliersi qualche sfizio, tanto sono cose così....
Questo per come la dici tu
Forse diletta intende qualcosa d'altro


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tu sei libero di esprimere il tuo parere come lo sono gli altri. Trovo patetico questo tuo permetterti d' interpretare le parole degli altri e usarle a tuo piacimento contro o pro qualcuno.
> Per te lei ha accettato una sfida, per me si è solo piegata ad un evento che non sa, non ha altri modi per contrastare.
> E non si tratta certo di stupidità. Nessuno l'ha scritto.
> Si tratta di sopravvivere.
> ...


Quotissimo:up:
Non posso approvarti purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

*Farfalla*

Quali difetti sei disposta ad accettare in un uomo?

Guarda che Diletta sta con suo marito per una semplicissima ragione: le sue qualità superano i suoi innegabili difetti!

Guarda che Diletta ha scritto che se si separa deve rinunciare a tutte le bellissime qualità di suo marito, non ultima il suo essere un fantastico amante con lei!

Sentiamo qua allora come deve essere un uomo per sentirsi "completamente e interamente accettato da te" senza che cominci a protestare...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Tu sei libero di esprimere il tuo  parere come lo sono gli altri. Trovo patetico questo tuo permetterti d' interpretare le parole degli altri e usarle a tuo piacimento contro o pro qualcuno.
> Per te lei ha accettato una sfida, per me si è solo piegata ad un evento che non sa, non ha altri modi per contrastare.
> E non si tratta certo di stupidità. Nessuno l'ha scritto.
> Si tratta di sopravvivere.
> ...


No ho riportato un concetto scritto da Diletta...
La leggo forse da un po' prima di te...e ho seguito forse meglio la sua vicenda!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi strada spianata....
> Sai tesoro mi piace la tipa ti spiace se ci faccio un giro? Vedi come sono sincero? Lo apprezzi vero?
> Semplicemnte adesso è autorizzato a togliersi qualche sfizio, tanto sono cose così....
> Questo per come la dici tu
> Forse diletta intende qualcosa d'altro


Piuttosto di uno che te le fa di nascosto...
Le condizioni sono proprio queste...
Se lui vuole fare il matto glielo deve dire...
Ma vediamo che dice Diletta no?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quali difetti sei disposta ad accettare in un uomo?
> 
> Guarda che Diletta sta con suo marito per una semplicissima ragione: le sue qualità superano i suoi innegabili difetti!
> 
> ...


Intanto parti da un presupposto sbagliato. nessuno deve sentirsi accettato ne interamente ne parzialmente da me.
Se amo ti amo con tutti i difetti che hai e soprattutto se ti amo vuol dire che i pregi sono superiori ai difetti
Per me il trombare in giro non è un difetto è un modo diverso di vivere la coppia, quindi incompatibile soprattutto se io (Diletta in questo caso) non ti ho mai fatto mancare nulla.
Non penso ai difetti penso a un'idendico modo di vedere la vita, di educare i figli, avere gli stessi principi.
Se non abbiamo lo stesso modo di identendere una coppia io non mi innamoro di te.
Sono una donna piena di difetti figurati se mi spaventano i difetti del mio compagno.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piuttosto di uno che te le fa di nascosto...
> Le condizioni sono proprio queste...
> Se lui vuole fare il matto glielo deve dire...
> Ma vediamo che dice Diletta no?


Quindi scegliamo il male peggiore. Piuttosto che di nascosto meglio che me lo dici
Scusa se credo ancora che esistano coppie dove non ce le si fa ne di nascosto ne dicendoselo


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi scegliamo il male peggiore. Piuttosto che di nascosto meglio che me lo dici
> Scusa se credo ancora che esistano coppie dove non ce le si fa ne di nascosto ne dicendoselo


Ma cosa c'entra?
Diletta parla ora dello status quo delle cose che vive...
Nn più dell'ideale in cui credeva di vivere...

E' una donna scesa dal pero!


----------



## Skizzofern (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Diletta parla ora dello status quo delle cose che vive...
> Nn più dell'ideale in cui credeva di vivere...
> 
> E' una *donna scesa dal pero*!


ce l'hanno fatta scendere a calci, altro che cazzate


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Intanto parti da un presupposto sbagliato. nessuno deve sentirsi accettato ne interamente ne parzialmente da me.
> Se amo ti amo con tutti i difetti che hai e soprattutto se ti amo vuol dire che i pregi sono superiori ai difetti
> Per me il trombare in giro non è un difetto è un modo diverso di vivere la coppia, quindi incompatibile soprattutto se io (Diletta in questo caso) non ti ho mai fatto mancare nulla.
> Non penso ai difetti penso a un'idendico modo di vedere la vita, di educare i figli, avere gli stessi principi.
> ...


SUl primo...e te pareva?

Se il secondo è vero...
Allora mi spiace...
Nessuna donna è degna del mio amore...

Perchè scusami eh...ma mi pare che sia praticamente IMPOSSIBILE...trovare una persona così.
A meno che non ci si conosca molto giovani e ci si condizioni a vicenda tutta la propria formazione affettiva.

Ma io non ho MAI incontrato in vita mia una persona che abbia il mio identico modo di vedere...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Piuttosto sono affascinato da chi ne ha uno che sia almeno il rovescio del mio...

Solo così si amplifica l'orizzonte...

Altrimenti abbiamo due persone che vedono a 180...e si autoconvincono supportandosi a vicenda che il suo 180 sia 360.

Diletta è una donna costretta ad aprire gli occhi su un 180 che non sospettava eh?

Io mi innamoro di quella che mi mostra il 180 di meraviglie che io non conosco.
Ok Conte questo è il tuo paradiso...ora permetti che ti mostri il mio regno della magia.

Comodo eh innamorarsi di chi è uguale a noi.
Ma che barba dopo eh?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Diletta parla ora dello status quo delle cose che vive...
> Nn più dell'ideale in cui credeva di vivere...
> 
> *E' una donna scesa dal pero*!


quindi tutte le donne che vivono un rapporto basato sull'esclusività vivono sul pero secondo te.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> quindi tutte le donne che vivono un rapporto basato sull'esclusività vivono sul pero secondo te.


No.
Se l'esclusività è reciproca.

QUi si parla di persone che scoprono, loro malgrado, che il suo lui o il suo lei, non sono solo quello che hanno conosciuto.

Tu stessa dici...che se tuo marito scoprisse...non lo accetterebbe.
E scenderebbe dal pero.


----------



## ferita (23 Marzo 2012)

*posso?*

Io ribadisco che il matrimonio finisce non appena ci si accorge del tradimento.
Poi ovviamente ci si può aggiustare (più o meno) e trovare uno "spazio nel mondo" che non sarà mai più lo stesso di prima, con lui o senza di lui.
Si fanno anche dei conti a livello sentimento e\o a livello economico, si decide con freddezza cosa fare (dipende anche dall'età del tradito, una cosa è a 30 anni una cosa è a 50!!) e si va avanti soli o accompagnati da colui che credevi di conoscere e che adesso è diventato un estraneo.
Ma il matrimonio, come si intendeva prima, è sepolto sotto metri di macerie.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SUl primo...e te pareva?
> 
> Se il secondo è vero...
> Allora mi spiace...
> ...


Ma perchè dici che nessuna donna è degna?
Io non lo sono
chissà quante donne hanno il tuo stesso modo di vedere la vita.....


----------



## Simy (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè dici che nessuna donna è degna?
> Io non lo sono
> *chissà quante donne hanno il tuo stesso modo di vedere la vita*.....


:up:


----------



## Hallogoodbye (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SUl primo...e te pareva?
> 
> Se il secondo è vero...
> Allora mi spiace...
> ...


Stai facendo confusione.
Farfalla, per me giustamente, sta dicendo che una relazione si basa sulla condivisione di valori comuni.
Tu dici di no e poi...lo confermi.
Una donna per stare con te deve condividere il tuo valore dell'accattazione della varietà degli aspetti dell'altro, del rispetto della libertà reciproca e degli spazi e frequentazioni e dell'idea del matrimonio come istituzione solida e solidale di "mutuo soccorso" ben oltre a problemucci di fedeltà sessuale.
Questi sono valori!
Non sono gli stessi di chi non prevede il tradimento sessuale. Ma sono valori che condividi con tua moglie.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No.
> Se l'esclusività è reciproca.
> 
> QUi si parla di persone che scoprono, loro malgrado, che il suo lui o il suo lei, non sono solo quello che hanno conosciuto.
> ...


scenderebbe dal pero e non accetterebbe di buon grado che io possa andare con altri perchè resterebbe coerente ai suoi principi.
Diverso è lo scoprire una storia, io a differenza sua proverei a capire i motivi.
Ripeto IO al posto di Diletta non riuscirei ad accettarlo e non perchè io sia meglio di lei ma semplicemente perchè sono diversa (peggio? meglio? dipende dai punti di vista)


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Stai facendo confusione.
> Farfalla, per me giustamente, sta dicendo che una relazione si basa sulla condivisione di valori comuni.
> Tu dici di no e poi...lo confermi.
> Una donna per stare con te deve condividere il tuo valore dell'accattazione della varietà degli aspetti dell'altro, del rispetto della libertà reciproca e degli spazi e frequentazioni e dell'idea del matrimonio come istituzione solida e solidale di "mutuo soccorso" ben oltre a problemucci di fedeltà sessuale.
> ...


:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè dici che nessuna donna è degna?
> Io non lo sono
> chissà quante donne hanno il tuo stesso modo di vedere la vita.....


Perchè non ho mai trovato una che ha la mia stessa idea di coppia.
Per il semplice fatto che a tutt'oggi neppure io ho un'idea chiara di cosa sia una coppia.
Tutto quello che ho letto sull'argomento da Buscaglia in avanti non mi è stato d'aiuto.
Tutti i modelli che mi sono sforzato di assumere sono risultati fallimentari ecc..ecc..ecc..

Mia cara per esempio?
Vuoi condividere tutto con me ok...

Ma poi non piangere se ne esci pazza...
Il COnte è molto ingombrante e pesante eh?

Meglio tenersi una fettina di lui...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Hallogoodbye ha detto:


> Stai facendo confusione.
> Farfalla, per me giustamente, sta dicendo che una relazione si basa sulla condivisione di valori comuni.
> Tu dici di no e poi...lo confermi.
> Una donna per stare con te deve condividere il tuo valore dell'accattazione della varietà degli aspetti dell'altro, del rispetto della libertà reciproca e degli spazi e frequentazioni e dell'idea del matrimonio come istituzione solida e solidale di "mutuo soccorso" ben oltre a problemucci di fedeltà sessuale.
> ...


1) Per me una relazione si basa non sulla condivisione di valori comuni.
Trovo questa prospettiva molto riduttiva. Altrimenti nessuna relazione tra un ateo e un credente potrebbe funzionare.
2) Per stare con me? No...deve essere pronta che con me...quello che è vero oggi, domani non lo è più. Perchè alla luce di nuove esperienze io rimetto sempre in discussione tutto. Direi che deve essere molto accondiscendente, coraggiosa, e paziente...e stare sempre non troppo vicino a me.
3) Nessun mutuo soccorso. Se tu diventi parte di me, io mi prendo cura di quello che considero parte di me.

Quattro non so se siano valori...
Sono azioni etiche in determinati contesti.
Perchè ripeto io me ne sbatto un casso dei tuoi valori, a me importa solo cosa tu fai per me.

Del resto i miei valori di maschio mi impediscono di aiutarti nelle pulizie, perchè nel mio sistema di valori, è degradante fare le pulizie, essendo compito della donna che crede nel valore, di essere la domestica di casa no?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> scenderebbe dal pero e non accetterebbe di buon grado che io possa andare con altri perchè resterebbe coerente ai suoi principi.
> Diverso è lo scoprire una storia, io a differenza sua proverei a capire i motivi.
> Ripeto IO al posto di Diletta non riuscirei ad accettarlo e non perchè io sia meglio di lei ma semplicemente perchè sono diversa (peggio? meglio? dipende dai punti di vista)


Oh là cominci a ragionare...
Un conto è dire io non riuscirei ad accettare...
Un conto è dire inaccettabile...no?

Secondo me...vai troppo nella sfera di quello che ritieni oggettivo e non riesci a metterti nei panni e nella sensibilità altrui! Perchè tutto quello che è diverso da come lo ritieni tu, non so come dirtelo, ti fa paura.

Suoi Motivi...ognuno si dà quelle risposte che sono più funzionali a lui.

Se non giustifichiamo le debolezze dell'altro...è un amore da 4 soldi...
E preferirei non averlo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non ho mai trovato una che ha la mia stessa idea di coppia.
> Per il semplice fatto che a tutt'oggi neppure io ho un'idea chiara di cosa sia una coppia.
> Tutto quello che ho letto sull'argomento da Buscaglia in avanti non mi è stato d'aiuto.
> Tutti i modelli che mi sono sforzato di assumere sono risultati fallimentari ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...


Ma infatti non mi è mai sfiorata l'idea di vivere con te
Le fettine non mi interessano: o tutto o niente


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh là cominci a ragionare...
> Un conto è dire io non riuscirei ad accettare...
> *Un conto è dire inaccettabile*...no?
> 
> ...


1° grassetto:mai detto infatti

2°: quello che non si mette nei panni degli altri sei tu. io sono 10 pagine che ci sto provando. Il diverso da me non mi fa paura ma non lo condivido

3° mancare di rispetto non è una debolezza è un grande torto


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a me piacciono con il fondo schiena generoso...eh?
> Non mi piacciono le scope di saggina...


echisenefrega:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

*Per Farfalla e il Conte*

...avete scritto tanto, vedrò di riassumere.

Il Conte ha interpretato al meglio il mio pensiero e mi chiedo come abbia fatto (sarà mica amico intimo del mio psicologo?!).

Dunque, non posso che confermare che:
ho spostato in là la soglia dell'inaccettabile, tanto per usare le sue parole.
Non è affatto vero che accetto tutto per amore.
Accetto solo quello che sono certa di poter fare senza nessun adattamento da parte mia, e visto che non mi costa nessuno sforzo, perché non concederlo come dono? 
E' verissimo: l'ho costretto a diventare sincero e penso che sia positivo per la nostra coppia, lui si è "fidato" di me pur avendo una paura del diavolo a confidarsi (il suo timore era quello che non ci si può mai fidare delle donne...) ed è stato ripagato dal fatto di avere accanto una moglie che, essendo scesa dal pero, è consapevole di come vanno certe cose e che quindi non si farà meraviglie di lui, una moglie che non avrà più bisogno di ingannare (lo spero per lui).
Questa è in breve la sostanza della nostra nuova coppia, dopo un percorso comune non ancora completato.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...avete scritto tanto, vedrò di riassumere.
> 
> Il Conte ha interpretato al meglio il mio pensiero e mi chiedo come abbia fatto (sarà mica amico intimo del mio psicologo?!).
> 
> ...


Ti auguro ogni bene
Avrei mille cose da sottolineare, una che mi è balzata agli occhi in tutto lo scritto ma non ho voglia di fare polemica o che quello che ti dico venga letto dal conte come una critica visto che non vuole esserlo....


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...avete scritto tanto, vedrò di riassumere.
> 
> Il Conte ha interpretato al meglio il mio pensiero e mi chiedo come abbia fatto (sarà mica amico intimo del mio psicologo?!).
> 
> ...


la sincerità non si costringe, diletta .
e poi tutto è in funzione dei suoi bisogni....quando è che penserai veramente a te?


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sincerità non si costringe, diletta .
> e poi tutto è in funzione dei suoi bisogni....quando è che penserai veramente a te?


mi sa che abbiamo notato la stessa cosa


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti auguro ogni bene
> Avrei mille cose da sottolineare, *una che mi è balzata agli occhi in tutto lo scritto *ma non ho voglia di fare polemica o che quello che ti dico venga letto dal conte come una critica visto che non vuole esserlo....




Ora mi hai incuriosito....guarda che sono aperta a tutti i confronti se costruttivi, e questi secondo me lo sono.
Quindi: spara pure...


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...avete scritto tanto, vedrò di riassumere.
> 
> Il Conte ha interpretato al meglio il mio pensiero e mi chiedo come abbia fatto (sarà mica amico intimo del mio psicologo?!).
> 
> ...



Ho, ho, ho  e lui cosa ha fatto? A già ha sconfitto la paura di confessare....mi ci gioco lo stipendio che quando ha confessato aveva già capito che tu avresti accettato di buon grado.
La vostra coppia è nuova solo per te, per lui era già così con la differenza che prima doveva mentire adesso gli hai tolto anche questa fatica......Il percorso lo state facendo in due, tu in salita lui in discesa.


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva;894515[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]la sincerità non si costringe, diletta .[/B]
> e poi tutto è in funzione dei suoi bisogni....quando è che penserai veramente a te?



Bè, siamo d'accordo, ma questo vale in un mondo ideale...
Tutte le volte che si confessa qualcosa di scomodo che non si vorrebbe mai dire si è "costretti" alla sincerità.

Non è tutto in funzione dei SUOI bisogni, ma dei NOSTRI bisogni, il che è diverso.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ora mi hai incuriosito....guarda che sono aperta a tutti i confronti se costruttivi, e questi secondo me lo sono.
> Quindi: spara pure...


Si ma attenta a non cadere nelle solite spire eh?
Vogliono convincerti in tutti i modi che hai fatto un pessimo affare...
Ma inrealtà...ti invidiano eh?
E se non mi credi chiedi a Tebina!

Loro pensano che tu sia schiava della mente di tuo marito...e non lo possono tollerare capisci?

Dovresti farti moglie rompicoglioni e comandona...allora saresti super figa eh?

Ogni giorno ricordare a tuo marito...
Quanto mi hai tradito...
Quanto dolore mi hai dato...
Ecc..ecc..ecc....

COme sai ogni circo esige il suo spettacolo eh?

Quindi occhio...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho, ho, ho  e lui cosa ha fatto? A già ha sconfitto la paura di confessare....mi ci gioco lo stipendio che quando ha confessato aveva già capito che tu avresti accettato di buon grado.
> La vostra coppia è nuova solo per te, per lui era già così con la differenza che prima doveva mentire adesso gli hai tolto anche questa fatica......Il percorso lo state facendo in due, tu in salita lui in discesa.


Cristo ti direbbe...hai invidia perchè sono buono?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma attenta a non cadere nelle solite spire eh?
> Vogliono convincerti in tutti i modi che hai fatto un pessimo affare...
> Ma inrealtà...ti invidiano eh?
> E se non mi credi chiedi a Tebina!
> ...


Bel cumulo di stronzate!!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cristo ti direbbe...hai invidia perchè sono buono?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


invidia? Ma invidia di che cosa? boh un giorno forse capirò perchè tutti quelli che non la pensano come te sono invidiosi, mah


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho, ho, ho  e lui cosa ha fatto? A già ha sconfitto la paura di confessare....mi ci gioco lo stipendio che quando ha confessato aveva già capito che tu avresti accettato di buon grado.
> La vostra coppia è nuova solo per te, per lui era già così con la differenza che prima doveva mentire adesso gli hai tolto anche questa fatica......Il percorso lo state facendo in due, tu in salita lui in discesa.




Sì però estrapolare le singole parole da un contesto non vale!

Certo che sono io ad avere fatto di più, come è vero che ero (e sono ancora) io ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, se proprio lo vogliamo dire....
Lui non poteva fare altro che piegarsi alle mie decisioni, decisioni tutt'altro che scontate!
Mi giocherei tutto al pensiero di come deve aver vissuto in un certo periodo, con la paura di ricevere una lettera dal mio avvocato da un momento all'altro.
Altro che essere sicuro...gli sarà venuta l'ulcera!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì però estrapolare le singole parole da un contesto non vale!
> 
> Certo che sono io ad avere fatto di più, come è vero che ero (e sono ancora) io ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, se proprio lo vogliamo dire....
> Lui non poteva fare altro che piegarsi alle mie decisioni, decisioni tutt'altro che scontate!
> ...


:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma attenta a non cadere nelle solite spire eh?
> Vogliono convincerti in tutti i modi che hai fatto un pessimo affare...
> Ma inrealtà...ti invidiano eh?
> E se non mi credi chiedi a Tebina!
> ...



Ok, starò in campana!
Mi sento abbastanza immune...ma comunque non si sa mai!
E poi sai, sul pessimo affare...lo vedrò solo vivendo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì però estrapolare le singole parole da un contesto non vale!
> 
> Certo che sono io ad avere fatto di più, come è vero che ero (e sono ancora) io ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico, se proprio lo vogliamo dire....
> Lui non poteva fare altro che piegarsi alle mie decisioni, decisioni tutt'altro che scontate!
> ...


Un certo periodo che è durato quanto? 6 mesi?...dopo una vita in cui ha vissuto come voleva vivere e con la prospettiva che il resto della vita lo vivrà come ha vissuto finora.
Misero sacrificio rispetto al tuo...
Per come ti ho letto io dall'inzio e pur non conoscendoti non ho mai pensato che avresti usato quel coltello...
Diletta ami quell'uomo in un maniera totale ed è bellissimo e ti fa onore, spero veramente che tu continui ad essere sempre così serena, davvero


----------



## Minerva (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho, ho, ho e lui cosa ha fatto? A già ha sconfitto la paura di confessare....mi ci gioco lo stipendio che quando ha confessato aveva già capito che tu avresti accettato di buon grado.
> La vostra coppia è nuova solo per te, per lui era già così con la differenza che prima doveva mentire adesso gli hai tolto anche questa fatica*......Il percorso lo state facendo in due, tu in salita lui in discesa*.


molto efficace


----------



## Annuccia (23 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Perche' non ti cerchi un bell'uomo,che ti faccia girare la testa sul serio,e a letto te lo spolpi come un totano?
> Dopo che ti sei tolta tutti i massi dalle scarpe torni dal maritozzo e gli fai presente "Ora siamo 1-1,miserabile beccaccione!Che ti sia di monito!"




lo farei io......


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè la fedeltà ha un significato unico e assoluto che non è adattabile a seconda della situazione! non è che lo si può ridefinire!   o si è fedeli o non si è.
> Tertium non  datur
> se no spiegami un po'  come lo ridefiniresti...



Ma quanto avete scritto oggi?!?!?!


Fedeltà come "comportarsi secondo i patti concordati" non è ridefinibile.
C'erano certi patti, li hai rotti, ergo non sei stato fedele.

Ma si può ripartire e cambiare i patti, insieme.
La necessità della fedeltà RESTA. A COSA si resti fedeli, può essere discusso entro la coppia.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Faccio una provocazione
> L'hai ridefinito tu perchè lui l'aveva già ridefinito senza informartene
> Sicura che l'hai ridefinito o semplicemente hai capito che ridefinirlo era l'unico modo per poter continuare a stare con lui, quindi ti sei fatta andare bene questa soluzione?
> *Perchè tra i due mi sembra che tuo marito abbia ottenuto esattamente quello che voleva senza fare alcun sforzo..*
> Sempre in base a quello che leggo eh



Nessuno sforzo?
Oddio, non ero a casa loro, ma immagino che tutto il processo non sia stato indolore, nè per lei nè per lui.

Io direi che Diletta e suo marito adesso hanno guadagnato in sincerità, in confidenza.
Il marito conosce di più sua moglie -e in questo di certo ha guadagnato- Diletta conosce di più suo marito (qua me lo devi dire tu cara )
Il marito penso che abbia un nuovo rispetto per Diletta. E no, non può fare tutto quello che vuole, anzi.

Certo, ha avuto la fortuna incredibile di avere accanto una donna eccezionale. E lo penso davvero


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Farfalla, non faccio finta di essere serena, infatti capita molte volte che scrivendo qui per sfogarmi si capisca subito il mio stato d'animo di quel momento, ma sono fasi che vanno e vengono.
> 
> Ha ragione il Conte a dire che mio marito ha fatto uno sforzo catartico ad aprire il vaso di Pandora: ancora ora a pensarci, mi sento male per lui!
> Io ho avuto il dolore, tanto dolore, ma lui tutto il resto...
> ...



Sei una grande donna.
Quando ti leggo serena, mi sento contenta.

E quando ti leggo in crisi, lo sai che faccio sempre il tifo per te


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè non ho mai trovato una che ha la mia stessa idea di coppia.
> Per il semplice fatto che a tutt'oggi neppure io ho un'idea chiara di cosa sia una coppia.
> Tutto quello che ho letto sull'argomento da Buscaglia in avanti non mi è stato d'aiuto.
> Tutti i modelli che mi sono sforzato di assumere sono risultati fallimentari ecc..ecc..ecc..
> ...



E smetti di leggere.

Puoi non sapere che cosa sia una rosa ma profuma lo stesso. 

Non sforzarti di assumere modelli, ma parla con la tua compagna e vedete insieme.

Testone


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E smetti di leggere.
> 
> Puoi non sapere che cosa sia una rosa ma profuma lo stesso.
> 
> ...


Donna dopo che mi sono sforzato di assumere modelli...
Me ne sono creato uno tutto da me...
E chi ci sta dentro bene...
E chi non ci sta: fuoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...

Mai avrei pensato però che certe chiappe...sembrano fatte apposta dalla natura per le mie mani...
Cioè neanche le tastiere degli organi Balbiani riescono a fare tanto!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 1) Per me una relazione si basa non sulla condivisione di valori comuni.
> Trovo questa prospettiva molto riduttiva. Altrimenti nessuna relazione tra un ateo e un credente potrebbe funzionare.
> 2) Per stare con me? No...deve essere pronta che con me...quello che è vero oggi, domani non lo è più. Perchè alla luce di nuove esperienze io rimetto sempre in discussione tutto. Direi che deve essere molto accondiscendente, coraggiosa, e paziente...e stare sempre non troppo vicino a me.
> 3) Nessun mutuo soccorso. *Se tu diventi parte di me, io mi prendo cura di quello che considero parte di me.*
> ...



1 -Bello.
2 - dizionario italiano-conte

conte... nel mondo della gente normale, si tende a sperare che una persona agisca secondo i suoi valori. Se accetti per un momento questa ottica, allora ti importa dei valori della persona, in quanto dovrebbero determinare anche le sue azioni verso di te.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la sincerità non si costringe, diletta .
> e poi tutto è in funzione dei suoi bisogni....quando è che penserai veramente a te?



No, hai ragione, non si obbliga alla sinceerità.

Secondo me lei potrebbe dire meglio: ha dato a suo marito la possibilità di essere sincero.
Gli ha tolto tutte le scuse di non esserlo.

E la sincerità di suo marito è un bisogno di Diletta. Non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 1 -Bello.
> 2 - dizionario italiano-conte
> 
> conte... nel mondo della gente normale, si tende a sperare che una persona agisca secondo i suoi valori. Se accetti per un momento questa ottica, allora ti importa dei valori della persona, in quanto dovrebbero determinare anche le sue azioni verso di te.


Ti spiego come sono fatto io.
Osservo le persone che scelte compiono.
Ho sempre visto che a seconda di che cosa e come scelgono si ha la cartina tornasole su quello che per loro è un valore.

In molti casi mi sono imbattuto in persone il cui unico valore è: 
- avere ragione a tutti i costi.
- pur di avere ragione sanno abiurare anche alla verità.

Ecco per me i valori sono i criteri secondo cui una persona sceglie.
Ed è così che hai visto come tante volte non scelgo di starmene zitto, ma scendo in campo, quando per esempio vedo che c'è un sopruso al senso di giustizia.

I valori di una persona si misurano nel campo.
La tua lealtà si misura solo nell'ora della prova e non a prescindere.

Quante volte mi sono imbattuto in...ah tu sei il meglio per me...e poi invece era solo la manifestazione di un opportunismo sfegatato...tu sei il meglio per me, fino a quando non trovo qualcosa o qualcuno che mi sembra migliore.

Quando hai capito che questa persona ha come valore l'opportunismo, devi essere consapevole e pronto, a tirarti via, proprio nel momento che le sei di impaccio.

Appunto dici bene...
Dalle azioni che una persona compie nei miei confronti capisco quali siano i suoi valori...o quanto valgo per lei.


----------



## lunaiena (23 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Perchè la fedeltà ha un significato unico e assoluto che non è adattabile a seconda della situazione! non è che lo si può ridefinire!   o si è fedeli o non si è.
> Tertium non  datur
> se no spiegami un po'  come lo ridefiniresti...


Definisci fedeltà ...
Per te naturalmente


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> No, hai ragione, non si obbliga alla sinceerità.
> 
> Secondo me lei potrebbe dire meglio: ha dato a suo marito la possibilità di essere sincero.
> Gli ha tolto tutte le scuse di non esserlo.
> ...


Nel caso di Diletta: lei è stata bravissima a convincere suo marito di quanto è per loro due un valore, necessario, importante, esplicito: la sincerità.
Diletta a mio avviso non ha tanto bisogno delle confessioni delle marachelle del marito, quanto di sapere che quello che lui vive ora, il suo atteggiamento e comportamento sia VERO e non una pagliacciata della serie....faccio il bravo finchè si calmano le acque, e poi le ricombino, tanto lei è buona.

L'equazione buona dunque ingenua, non funziona tanto...quanto buona dunque intelligente!

Cioè è diletta che può dire a lui...
Ma caro...che bisogno avevi di mentirmi?


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un certo periodo che è durato quanto? 6 mesi?...*dopo una vita in cui ha vissuto come voleva vivere e con la prospettiva che il resto della vita lo vivrà come ha vissuto finora.*
> Misero sacrificio rispetto al tuo...
> Per come ti ho letto io dall'inzio e pur non conoscendoti non ho mai pensato che avresti usato quel coltello...
> Diletta ami quell'uomo in un maniera totale ed è bellissimo e ti fa onore, spero veramente che tu continui ad essere sempre così serena, davvero



Ma guarda, non credo che abbia vissuto una vita come voleva (ma poi, lo voleva veramente?) e gli credo quando mi dice che si è impegnato in tutti questi anni, quindi il discorso sulla prospettiva futura decade.
Quello che intendo io per vivere bene in coppia è riuscire ad esternare all'altro i propri problemi quando si sente che questi possano mettere in crisi la coppia stessa, senza reticenze e timori.
Sedersi ad un immaginario tavolo delle trattative e vedere cosa si può fare per renderci più felici.
E questo vale sia per lui che per me.
Sì, è vero, penso di amarlo ancora tanto, ma è un amore comunque diverso da quello di prima, più maturo e meno ideale.
Un amore che lascia poco spazio alla poesia e al sogno.
Ma tant'è...


----------



## Diletta (23 Marzo 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Nessuno sforzo?
> Oddio, non ero a casa loro, ma immagino che tutto il processo non sia stato indolore, nè per lei nè per lui.
> 
> Io direi che Diletta e suo marito adesso hanno guadagnato in sincerità, in confidenza.
> ...



Grazie Nau, ma non mi sento affatto eccezionale! Sono stata cattiva e tremenda...

Comunque, è davvero come hai scritto: ora possiamo dire di conoscerci un po' di più.
Gli ho insegnato il valore del rispetto che deve avere per me, un aspetto che aveva tralasciato completamente, ne abbiamo parlato a lungo e spero che abbia compreso.
Ma ho imparato anch'io delle cose da lui.


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> si fa di necessità virtù?
> non si ridefinisce, lo si svilisce.
> Per me.
> Per perdono o altro "accogliere" un errore altrui è straordinario. Mettere in dubbio la propria personalità, i propri valori, le proprie regole  per amore per me è follia.


Io credo che se una persona viene tradita e decide di restare nella coppia non possa limitarsi al perdono, ma debba giungere alla comprensione del perchè il tradimento è capitato.

Altrimenti vivrá convinta che sia stato un errore, un attimo di debolezza. Ma cosa c'è dietro quella debolezza?

Molto spesso c'è la naturale tensione umana verso l'altro, c'è la consapevolezza che il nostro compagno puó, in certe fasi della nostra vita, non essere tutto per noi, puó non essere sufficiente. Altre volte ci sono problemi di coppia sepolti e non affrontati adeguatamente.

In ogni caso le regole di cui tu parli devono necessariamente essere riviste insieme. Che non significa calpestare i propri valori. Mettersi in discussione è un compito difficile che richiede intelligenza e disponibilitá, apertura e confronto. Non dimentichiamoci che le regole sono importanti quando ci aiutano a vivere e ci sostengono. Quando ci inducono alla chiusura mentale e alla rigiditá diventano un intralcio alla comprensione di sé e degli altri.

Penso che dare del folle a chi va oltre le regole per ricercare la veritá e l'autenticitá nel proprio rapporto di coppia sia un po' riduttivo.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io credo che se una persona viene tradita e decide di restare nella coppia non possa limitarsi al perdono, ma debba giungere alla comprensione del perchè il tradimento è capitato.
> 
> Altrimenti vivrá convinta che sia stato un errore, un attimo di debolezza. Ma cosa c'è dietro quella debolezza?
> 
> ...


Trovo che siccome non c'è un perchè definitivo, ma una serie indefinita di perchè indefiniti, ogni coppia che voglia stare assieme si dia un perchè strumentale, che metta pace nei loro cuori.
Altrimenti si istaura quella lotta infinita.
Litighiamo?
E' perchè tu sei troppo puntigliosa o è perchè io ho poca disponibilità nei tuoi confronti?

Tante coppie si salvano con l'arte del soprassedere no?
Con l'arte di gettiamoci alle spalle questa brutta storia...
Ecc...ecc..ecc....

Te lo dico...perchè sono il primo a fare fatica a lasciar andare il male ricevuto...
Recrimini qualcosa...io ti dico...ohi ciccia...vuoi che ti ricordi cosa tu mi hai fatto? Non ti piace no?
Allora non farmi la pecola!


----------



## Sole (24 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Trovo che siccome non c'è un perchè definitivo, ma una serie indefinita di perchè indefiniti, ogni coppia che voglia stare assieme si dia un perchè strumentale, che metta pace nei loro cuori.
> Altrimenti si istaura quella lotta infinita.
> Litighiamo?
> E' perchè tu sei troppo puntigliosa o è perchè io ho poca disponibilità nei tuoi confronti?
> ...


Io sono convinta che non sia impossibile capire i perchè. Anche fosse solo 'perchè avevo voglia di una botta di vita' è comunque un passo in avanti nella conoscenza della propria natura e dei propri limiti.

Certo, per capire i perchè, che non sono mai indefiniti anche se ci fa comodo crederlo a volte, ci vuole una buona capacitá di autocritica e di accettazione dell'altro. Perchè spesso siamo noi traditi che ci sentiamo messi in discussione. Non è facile. Bisogna passare la fase della rabbia cieca, deporre le armi e sentirsi abbastanza forti e solidi per assumersi eventuali responsabilitá. Non è un lavoro da poco, l'ego va messo da parte per un po'. Non tutti lo fanno senza trascinarsi dietro a vita un  bel bagaglio di rabbia.


----------



## Diletta (24 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che non sia impossibile capire i perchè. Anche fosse solo 'perchè avevo voglia di una botta di vita' è comunque un passo in avanti nella conoscenza della propria natura e dei propri limiti.
> 
> Certo, per capire i perchè, che non sono mai indefiniti anche se ci fa comodo crederlo a volte, ci vuole una buona capacitá di autocritica e di accettazione dell'altro. Perchè spesso siamo noi traditi che ci sentiamo messi in discussione. Non è facile. Bisogna passare la fase della rabbia cieca, deporre le armi e sentirsi abbastanza forti e solidi per assumersi eventuali responsabilitá. Non è un lavoro da poco, l'ego va messo da parte per un po'. Non tutti lo fanno senza trascinarsi dietro a vita un  bel bagaglio di rabbia.



Concordo e aggiungo che oltre a quelli che si trascinano a vita la rabbia e il risentimento (che brutto vivere!) ci sono tutti quegli altri che gettano la spugna ancor prima di provarci e via con la separazione.
Tanti, però, se ne sono pentiti.


----------



## Minerva (24 Marzo 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Concordo e aggiungo che oltre a quelli che si trascinano a vita la rabbia e il risentimento (che brutto vivere!) *ci sono tutti quegli altri che gettano la spugna ancor prima di provarci e via con la separazione.
> *Tanti, però, se ne sono pentiti.


che valga la pena provarci è sacrosanto ;non si butta via un matrimonio o una lunga convivenza  
senza aver fatto tentativi e cercato di capire crisi e  tradimenti


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che non sia impossibile capire i perchè. Anche fosse solo 'perchè avevo voglia di una botta di vita' è comunque un passo in avanti nella conoscenza della propria natura e dei propri limiti.
> 
> Certo, per capire i perchè, che non sono mai indefiniti anche se ci fa comodo crederlo a volte, ci vuole una buona capacitá di autocritica e di accettazione dell'altro. Perchè spesso siamo noi traditi che ci sentiamo messi in discussione. Non è facile. Bisogna passare la fase della rabbia cieca, deporre le armi e sentirsi abbastanza forti e solidi per assumersi eventuali responsabilitá. Non è un lavoro da poco, l'ego va messo da parte per un po'. Non tutti lo fanno senza trascinarsi dietro a vita un  bel bagaglio di rabbia.


Come i perchè non sono indefiniti? Eh...
Se essi non fossero indefiniti, saremmo ancora fermi ad Aristotele.
Perchè mi hai tradito?
Perchè sei una stronza.

Ti piace questo perchè?

Tutti i perchè sono indefiniti invece.
Tranne quello che dice...ah è vero...perchè lo ha detto la maestra!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (24 Marzo 2012)

*Capire i perchè.*

Gli antichi credevano che la terra fosse piatta: perchè?

Gli antichi credevano che il sole girasse intorno alla terra...perchè dal loro punto di osservazione vedevano gli astri muoversi, e non capivano che anche la terra si muoveva con loro, e peggio girava su sè stessa.

Gli antichi credevano che ci si ammalasse di raffreddore perchè gli astri esercitano una certa influenza sulla nostra salute, da cui il termine influenza.

Osserviamo altri perchè...
Quando uno è stato beccato in castagna tende fornire sempre dei perchè che siano colpevolizzanti per chi lo ha beccato perchè?

Che i perchè siano sistemi indefiniti di pensiero è dimostrabile che difronte ad uno stesso fenomeno ogni persona sa dare un perchè diverso...

Un ladro la fa franca?
Perchè è scaltro no?
Perchè la polizia è imbecille no?
Perchè la macchina della giustizia è inefficente...

Tanto è vero...che il perchè si tradisce...
Dopo anni di forum non ha ancora ricevuto una risposta univoca...
Perchè il traditore è immaturo
Perchè è debole
perchè ha dinamiche non risolte
Perchè è un pezzo di merda
Perchè non ti ama più
Perchè non gli piacevai abbastanza
perchè non gliela davi abbastanza...

Perchè perchè perchè?

E quante volte mi sono sentito dire...
Mo basta cercare il perchè di ogni cosa...accetta che a sto mondo ci siano cose che non hanno un perchè...sono così e basta no?

Ma pur che una persona la pianti le forniamo tutti i perchè che lei è disposta ad accettare come definiti.
Questo è il grande guaio.

L'importante è fare in modo che l'altro si metta l'animo in pace.

Ti ho tradito perchè mi andava di farlo
Perchè avevo esigenza di tradire
Perchè so mato per la figa
Perchè tu sei na pigiamosa ciabattona
Perchè ce l'ho su con te e mi stai sul cazzo

Perchè sono stupido

AH che umanità...prima scopre il petrolio...ah che meravigliosa fonte di benessere...
Poi scopre che è pure cancerogeno...

Perchè le persone si ammalano di cancro?
Non hanno ancora raggiunto un perchè definito...

Perchè si sceglie una persona e la si insigne del titolo miss o mister migliore del mondo e poi si finisce con il detestarla? E peggio incolparla di quello che è?

Perchè non falciano l'erba?


----------



## Diletta (24 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che valga la pena provarci è sacrosanto ;non si butta via un matrimonio o una lunga convivenza
> senza aver fatto tentativi e cercato di capire crisi e  tradimenti




:up::up::up:


----------



## Daniele (25 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che valga la pena provarci è sacrosanto ;non si butta via un matrimonio o una lunga convivenza
> senza aver fatto tentativi e cercato di capire crisi e  tradimenti


Secondo me è soggettivo. Dipende dagli intercorsi patti tra le persone. Io per esempio so che non posso perdonare, che la vita con me sarebbe un inferno e che lo sarebbe anche per me, quindi non mi sforzerei neppure un secondo a fare una scelta che so già essere fallimentare. Se venissi tradito dalla mia compagna a prescindere farei le valige e me ne andrei fuori di casa, lasciandole anche tutto quello che mi importa lasciarle, ma allo stesso tempo non concedendo mai più niente da adesso fino alla morte.
Sia ben inteso che una donna che vive con me sa che se mi tradisce figli o non figli non mi vedrà mai più, perchè i patti intercorsi sono questi, alla faccia della legge.


----------



## bubu (25 Marzo 2012)

Secondo me non si può mai dire io farei così o cosà se non quando si verificano le cose...bisognerebbe sempre avere a mente che siamo persone e che tutti nella vita possiamo fare degli errori gravi..certo è che se si persevera nell'errore allora è diverso...se ci si pente realmente del male fatto penso sia giusto dare una possibilità alla pesona che si ama...daltronde è sempre la stessa persona solo che la vedi più umana


----------



## contepinceton (26 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No il mio tentativo è farti capire che a sto mondo esistono certi uomini...
> E a certe mogli loro, vanno benissimo così...
> Li accettano e li amano per quello che sono...
> 
> ...


Farfy...questo lo hai rubinato tu?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ecco perchè non mi riprendo più: perchè li ho beccati io!!


come aiutare una e ucciderne un'altra...:kick:


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....non mi blandisci....ti tengo d'occhio...
> Quando smetterai di fare i controlli comincerò a crederti.
> Per ora non ci stai provando seriamente a cambiare i tuoi percorsi mentali quindi...
> Nessuna pietà!!!
> ...


che tristezza...lei che deve fare di tutto per riprendersi lui..come amante.....
cornuta e mazziata....
perche' questo concetto da' per scontata che lui si sia stufato della donna in pigiama e si sia trovata un'altra per questo.....
secondo me un'altra se la trovano per tanti motivi....perche' sono annoiati, perche' lei e' incinta e loro si sentono trascurati, perche' hanno bisogno di dimostrare di poter conquistare ancora...perche' perche' perch' ogni motivo e' buono....
ma l'uomo e la donna sono fatti per stare insieme per sempre?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farfy...questo lo hai rubinato tu?


Non mi sembra avevo appena rubinato quello in cui lasciavi intendere che invidio tua moglie e quella di Lothar per le mani addosso vistoche mio marito invece non mi tocca.....
Quindi dubito di poterne rubinare due uno dopo l'altro..

rileggendolo però anche questo era solo una frecciata a me......per cui mi riservo di rubinarlo appena potrò:mrgreen:
Tanto abbiamo stabilito che non è importante se il post sia offensivo in generale, basta che in qualche modo possa offendere l'interessato o qualcuno della sua famiglia....


----------



## Minerva (27 Marzo 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Secondo me è soggettivo. Dipende dagli intercorsi patti tra le persone. Io per esempio so che non posso perdonare, che la vita con me sarebbe un inferno e che lo sarebbe anche per me, quindi non mi sforzerei neppure un secondo a fare una scelta che so già essere fallimentare. Se venissi tradito dalla mia compagna *a* *prescindere *farei le valige e me ne andrei fuori di casa, lasciandole anche tutto quello che mi importa lasciarle, ma allo stesso tempo non concedendo mai più niente da adesso fino alla morte.
> Sia ben inteso che una donna che vive con me sa che se mi tradisce figli o non figli non mi vedrà mai più, perchè* i patti* intercorsi sono questi, alla faccia della legge.


non si può prescindere , daniele.perché nella vita può succedere di tutto ...tanto che tu stesso potresti arrivare a tradire .
nei sentimenti, poi , parlare di patti è inadeguato : vorresti forse una donna che sta con te solo per averne  stipulato uno?
non credo


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

certo che i mariti si lamentano che le mogli in casa stanno in pigiama e ciabatte ma loro? come sono in casa?
immaginatevi un po' quanto possa essere eccitante un uomo in tuta e pantofole che russa nel divano...


----------



## ferita (27 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> certo che i mariti si lamentano che le mogli in casa stanno in pigiama e ciabatte ma loro? come sono in casa?
> immaginatevi un po' quanto possa essere eccitante un uomo in tuta e pantofole che russa nel divano...


Ma che sei venuta a casa mia nei fine settimana???? :mrgreen:


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ma che sei venuta a casa mia nei fine settimana???? :mrgreen:


ahahahhaha no...ma credo che sia così in quasi tutte le case...
è vero che noi donne dopo esser state in "tiro" tutto il giorno abbiamo necessità di metterci in libertà (non è pensabile stare sempre in baby doll) ma anche i mariti sono così...li vedi a letto con pigiami...calzini...mettono anche loro su un po' di pancia e perdono i capelli...
si buttano nel divano e li senti russare dopo 3 secondi 
perciò non crediate cari uomini che anche noi non vi vediamo molto sexy


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ahahahhaha no...ma credo che sia così in quasi tutte le case...
> è vero che noi donne dopo esser state in "tiro" tutto il giorno abbiamo necessità di metterci in libertà (non è pensabile stare sempre in baby doll) ma anche i mariti sono così...li vedi a letto con pigiami...calzini...mettono anche loro su un po' di pancia e perdono i capelli...
> si buttano nel divano e li senti russare dopo 3 secondi
> perciò non crediate cari uomini che anche noi non vi vediamo molto sexy


ma che cumulo di luoghi comuni

io sono sempre estremamente sexy, anche appena uscita dalla palestra,
con la prima maglietta che trovo in giro per casa,
mentre ficco la roba sporca in lavatrice

non è l'abbigliamento, non sono i capelli radi

è l'atteggiamento mentale a essere sexy

mio marito è sexy anche quando russa


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cumulo di luoghi comuni
> 
> io sono sempre estremamente sexy, anche appena uscita dalla palestra,
> con la prima maglietta che trovo in giro per casa,
> ...


sarete l'eccezione che conferma la regola:mrgreen:


----------



## ferita (27 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> ahahahhaha no...ma credo che sia così in quasi tutte le case...
> è vero che noi donne dopo esser state in "tiro" tutto il giorno abbiamo necessità di metterci in libertà (non è pensabile stare sempre in baby doll) ma anche i mariti sono così...li vedi a letto con pigiami...calzini...mettono anche loro su un po' di pancia e perdono i capelli...
> si buttano nel divano e li senti russare dopo 3 secondi
> perciò non crediate cari uomini che anche noi non vi vediamo molto sexy


Il sabato e la domenica dorme per riprendere le forze per la settimana lavorativa, visto che c'è anche lei lì...e tutta in tiro eh..!!???


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cumulo di luoghi comuni
> 
> io sono sempre estremamente sexy, anche appena uscita dalla palestra,
> con la prima maglietta che trovo in giro per casa,
> ...


Quoto:up:


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

credo che mentalmente siamo tutti d'accordo che per mantenere vivo e passionale un rapporto occorrerebbe sempre giocare il gioco dell'innamoramento...fatto di corteggiamento...inseguimento...complicità e intrigo...ma tutti dobbiamo essere onesti tutti ci lasciamo prendere dalla quotidianità della vita...dallo stress, dai problemi quotidiani che inevitabilmente ruotano in una famiglia...


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cumulo di luoghi comuni
> 
> io sono sempre estremamente sexy, anche appena uscita dalla palestra,
> con la prima maglietta che trovo in giro per casa,
> ...


quoto e se posso approvo! :up:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Marzo 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> credo che mentalmente siamo tutti d'accordo che per mantenere vivo e passionale un rapporto occorrerebbe sempre giocare il gioco dell'innamoramento...fatto di corteggiamento...inseguimento...complicità e intrigo...ma tutti dobbiamo essere onesti tutti ci lasciamo prendere dalla quotidianità della vita...dallo stress, dai problemi quotidiani che inevitabilmente ruotano in una famiglia...


Si...si...
Ma credimi per esempio ci sono situazioni che stravolgono la quotidianità in maniera incredibile...tipo che so...la malattia...se uno dei due si ammala seriamente...vedi altro che sorci verdi...altro che orsetto yoghy e bubu...


----------



## bubu (27 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si...si...
> Ma credimi per esempio ci sono situazioni che stravolgono la quotidianità in maniera incredibile...tipo che so...la malattia...se uno dei due si ammala seriamente...vedi altro che sorci verdi...altro che orsetto yoghy e bubu...


certo è così...per certe cose una componente essenziale è anche la serenità di ognuno...
se ci sono grossi problemi non si ha tanta voglia di girare in perizoma...
capisco anche che in casi come quello che hai citato...l'altro/a possa avere necessità di crearsi un mondo più leggero, dove possa liberare la mente da tutti i pensieri che inevitabilmente ti riconducono alla realtà


----------



## melania (27 Marzo 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, 2 mesi fa ho scoperto che mio marito mi ha tradita per quasi 3 anni..tenendo presente che siamo sposati da quasi 5 anni. Avevo qualche sentore, ma lo soffocavo perchÈ dopo neanche un anno abbiamo scoperto che sono sterile e a novembre siamo entrati in lista per adottare due bambini. È un percorso talmente faticoso che non è pensabile intraprenderlo se non si è davvero motivati. Quando l'ho scoperto ovviamente è stato una mazzata. Lui ha detto che aveva chiuso la storia già da mesi perchè amava me e anche l'altra voleva vivere col suo compagno. Io lo amo e sto cercando di capire cosa l'ha portato a questo ma neanche lui lo sa. Sspesso sto benino ma ltri giorni sto malissimo, mi ritorna tutto. Cerchiamo di trovare un equilibrio, di dirci le nostre emozioni perchè anche se in modo diverso lo vedo che soffre. È normale? Riusciròquantomeno a superare questa ferita? Tornerò a non avere il desiderio di controllarlo? Scusate lo sfogo e grazie


Ciao e benvenuta.
Spero che ti registrerai, così almeno possiamo associarti a un nick.
Io non mi sento di dirti che si supera o che non si supera, dipende ...da tanti fattori.
Però una cosa voglio dirtela:io sono una mamma adottiva, e adottare, per quanto come dici tu è un percorso difficile e lungo, ripaga. Questo mi sento di garantirtelo.
Se vuoi possiamo parlarne, se e quando vuoi. 
Tantissimi auguri...di cuore.


----------

